# Atletico Madrid - Juventus. 20 febbraio 2019 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (15 Febbraio 2019)

Atletico Madrid - Juventus, andata degli ottavi di Champions League 2018/2019 e big match del turno. Si gioca mercoledì 20 febbraio 2019 alle ore 21 al Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.

Dove vedere Atletico Madrid - Juventus in tv?

Diretta su Sky Sport ed in chiaro su Rai 1.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atletico Madrid - Juventus, andata degli ottavi di Champions League 2018/2019 e big match del turno. Si gioca mercoledì 20 febbraio 2019 alle ore 21 al Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.
> 
> Dove vedere Atletico Madrid - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



Purtroppo questi gobbi hanno dato la dimostrazione lo scorso anno di poter cambiare qualsiasi risultato. Anche in una possibile bella vittoria dell'Atletico, non si potrebbe comunque stare tranquilli.

Se l'Atletico non butta fuori la rube, penso proprio che vinceranno i gobbi la CL. Alla fine è anche questione matematica prima o poi.. io invece ho paura che vincendo la cl potrebbero aprire un vero ciclo, potrebbero scollarsi di dosso quella "pesantezza" delle finali perse.


----------



## Djici (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atletico Madrid - Juventus, andata degli ottavi di Champions League 2018/2019 e big match del turno. Si gioca mercoledì 20 febbraio 2019 alle ore 21 al Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.
> 
> Dove vedere Atletico Madrid - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



Se non li ferma Simeone...


----------



## 666psycho (16 Febbraio 2019)

Forza atletico! 3 a 0 e tutti contenti....


----------



## vannu994 (16 Febbraio 2019)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Forza atletico! 3 a 0 e tutti contenti....


Io per il ranking italiano spero che arrivino in finale, per poi vederli perdere di nuovo ahahahahahah. Quanto ho goduto tutte e due le volte, mamma mia, la faccia del figlio di Elkann che piange rimarrà sempre nel mio cuore.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questi gobbi hanno dato la dimostrazione lo scorso anno di poter cambiare qualsiasi risultato. Anche in una possibile bella vittoria dell'Atletico, non si potrebbe comunque stare tranquilli.
> 
> Se l'Atletico non butta fuori la rube, penso proprio che vinceranno i gobbi la CL. Alla fine è anche questione matematica prima o poi.. io invece ho paura che vincendo la cl potrebbero aprire un vero ciclo, potrebbero scollarsi di dosso quella "pesantezza" delle finali perse.



Calma, ci sono anche Barca, City, Real, Bayern.

La Juve sulla carta è meglio dell' Atletico, nulla di strano se passasse.

Speriamo non la vincano


----------



## leviatano (16 Febbraio 2019)

io dico che il centrocampo dell'Atletico è più completo rispetto a quello dei gobbi.

poi vabbè verrano qui i gobbi a dire di no, ma lo vedremo mercoledì.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Febbraio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> io dico che il centrocampo dell'Atletico è più completo rispetto a quello dei gobbi.
> 
> poi vabbè verrano qui i gobbi a dire di no, ma lo vedremo mercoledì.



Beh, il CC è proprio il punto debole della Juve.


----------



## Heaven (16 Febbraio 2019)

Per me purtroppo la champions è della Juve già da agosto, passeranno senza neanche troppi problemi.


----------



## leviatano (16 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, il CC è proprio il punto debole della Juve.



Diego Costa ha pure recuperato e ci sarà per il match.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Io per il ranking italiano spero che arrivino in finale, per poi vederli perdere di nuovo ahahahahahah. Quanto ho goduto tutte e due le volte, mamma mia, la faccia del figlio di Elkann che piange rimarrà sempre nel mio cuore.



Direi che è il caso di sbattercene il .... del ranking italiano in questo caso


----------



## Heaven (16 Febbraio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> io dico che il centrocampo dell'Atletico è più completo rispetto a quello dei gobbi.
> 
> poi vabbè verrano qui i gobbi a dire di no, ma lo vedremo mercoledì.




Correa, Thomas, Saul, Lemar
sinceramente penso che solo Saul possa essere un giocatore titolare nella Juve. 
Gli altri sono tutti inferiori a Pjanic, Matuidi, Khedira, Can etc secondo me. L’atletico se vince è solo perché Simeone>Allegri


----------



## leviatano (16 Febbraio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Correa, Thomas, Saul, Lemar
> sinceramente penso che solo Saul possa essere un giocatore titolare nella Juve.
> Gli altri sono tutti inferiori a Pjanic, Matuidi, Khedira, Can etc secondo me. L’atletico se vince è solo perché Simeone>Allegri



Khedira è ormai sul viale del tramonto e non sa manco correre più.
Matuidi è strappante ma non ha un minimo di tecnica.
Can è un clone di Khedira più giovane.
Pjanic è l'unico che si salva.
ma tutti questi non sono palleggiatori e non pressano come fanno quelli dell'atletico.
il centrocampo dell'atalanta è quello che in piccolo fa Atletico e si è visto in coppa Italia.
Ci dimentichiamo anche di un certo Koke che può essere utile a centrocampo.


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2019)

Prescindendo dal tifo, sono convinto che la Juve non passerà il turno.
Le ragioni:

1) Gioca davvero male e sappiamo che in Europa un minimo di gioco serve;
2) Il divario eccessivo che c'è in Italia non prepara i giocatori a queste partite e c'è il concreto rischio che mentalmente non arrivino pronti, contando troppo su un 34enne che non è quello degli anni passati e si vede;
3) Noto una squadra nettamente meno affamata, che vince quasi per inerzia.


----------



## odasensei (16 Febbraio 2019)

Non è che ho capito come funziona in questo forum 
Gattuso ultra difensivista = schifo (che ci sta)
Simeone ultra difensivista = genio ed addirittura ultimo baluardo per fermare la corazzata Juve 
Ovviamente il paragone è un'iperbole anche molto esagerata (visto che il pressing offensivo del Cholo il nostro Ringhio se lo sogna) ma è anche vero che l'Atletico ha una rosa che al confronto la nostra è imbarazzante
Dateci Saul e Griezmann e vediamo se facciamo ancora schifo


----------



## leviatano (16 Febbraio 2019)

basta questo fattore: hanno la finale in casa loro, saranno ben ingazzati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

mi fate già salire l'ansia... sono gli 8i è ragazzi....

stiamo parlando della juve, perdenti cronici. invito tutti ad un po' di sano ottimismo


----------



## Davidoff (16 Febbraio 2019)

I gobbi sono i favoriti quest'anno, il loro unico punto debole è Acciuga.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Febbraio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> I gobbi sono i favoriti quest'anno, il loro unico punto debole è Acciuga.



L'unico vero buono a cc che hanno è Pjanic


----------



## 7vinte (16 Febbraio 2019)

Forza Atletico!!!!! Daje!!!!


----------



## Boomer (16 Febbraio 2019)

Forza Atletico ovviamente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Calma, ci sono anche Barca, City, Real, Bayern.
> 
> La Juve sulla carta è meglio dell' Atletico, nulla di strano se passasse.
> 
> Speriamo non la vincano



si si ma poi rubano a go go in Italia 
persino con infimo Sassuolo o salvato dalla Sampdoria 
ma dai.. annichiliti se il cinismo nn ci sarà con quei pochi tiri che fanno.. 
non passano.. sicuro


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atletico Madrid - Juventus, andata degli ottavi di Champions League 2018/2019 e big match del turno. Si gioca mercoledì 20 febbraio 2019 alle ore 21 al Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.
> 
> Dove vedere Atletico Madrid - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



L'idea di vederli perdere l'ennesima finale sarebbe una soddisfazione a livello sportivo ma questo presupporrebbe un aspetto da non sottovalutare: dovrei sperare nella vittoria della Juve agli ottavi, ai quarti e in semifinale: per principio, non posso che augurare loro sconfitte. Ergo, che vadano fuori il prima possibile sti montati - dopo il gol di ieri sera col Frosinone, si è ritornati a incensare Dybala: una serie di complimenti talmente stucchevoli da far venire la nausea.


----------



## First93 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Io voglio che vadano avanti, quell'infame di Bonucci deve perdere un'altra finale, possibilmente contro il PSG.


----------



## vota DC (16 Febbraio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Non è che ho capito come funziona in questo forum
> Gattuso ultra difensivista = schifo (che ci sta)
> Simeone ultra difensivista = genio ed addirittura ultimo baluardo per fermare la corazzata Juve
> Ovviamente il paragone è un'iperbole anche molto esagerata (visto che il pressing offensivo del Cholo il nostro Ringhio se lo sogna) ma è anche vero che l'Atletico ha una rosa che al confronto la nostra è imbarazzante
> Dateci Saul e Griezmann e vediamo se facciamo ancora schifo



Questione anche di contesto. A parte il fatto che Gattuso non sa neanche che esistono i cambi, Simeone fa il difensivista in un contesto dove può schierare una squadra di Chiellini e nemmeno con il morto in campo gli toccano i giocatori, ne sa qualcosa lo sgangherato Milan di Seedorf che fece un centinaio di tiri in porta tutti vanificati da mosse di karate all'andata e al ritorno tutti con le stampelle. Corre voce pure che nell'Atletico ci sia una specie di uomo orso che sbrana gli avversari invece di calciare il pallone.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2019)

1-1 facile


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 1-1 facile



Probabile il pareggiotto


----------



## juventino (17 Febbraio 2019)

Il passaggio del turno è legato al risultato di Madrid: se non perdiamo abbiamo un piede ai quarti, se perdiamo siamo fuori al 90%.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Febbraio 2019)

L'Atletico non è quello degli scorsi anni, hanno perso qualità e gamba


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il passaggio del turno è legato al risultato di Madrid: se non perdiamo abbiamo un piede ai quarti, se perdiamo siamo fuori al 90%.



guarda che pure uno 0 a 0 fuori casa non è bello x voi..
non siete irresistibili se il VAR funziona 

oppure sei convinto di non prendere goal solo xkè giochi in casa? 
Diego Costa vale un Zapata eh... se non di + 
la sua cattiveria sotto porta è eccezionale poi
se lo marca Leo poi hahaha 
eh si Diego Costa è tornato


----------



## odasensei (17 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> guarda che pure uno 0 a 0 fuori casa non è bello x voi..
> non siete irresistibili se il VAR funziona
> 
> oppure sei convinto di non prendere goal solo xkè giochi in casa?
> ...



Se è tornato per giocare da schifo come fa da Gennaio dell'anno scorso poteva benissimo starsene infortunato
Meno male che ci ha schifati


----------



## Dominae (18 Febbraio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> io dico che il centrocampo dell'Atletico è più completo rispetto a quello dei gobbi.
> 
> poi vabbè verrano qui i gobbi a dire di no, ma lo vedremo mercoledì.



Io sul topic di Ramsey ho detto che, tra le big, il nostro centrocampo è superiore solo al PSG. E tra l'altro dopo aver visto la prestazione del PSG a Manchester ho anche qualche dubbio


----------



## leviatano (18 Febbraio 2019)

Dominae ha scritto:


> Io sul topic di Ramsey ho detto che, tra le big, il nostro centrocampo è superiore solo al PSG. E tra l'altro dopo aver visto la prestazione del PSG a Manchester ho anche qualche dubbio



Infatti Tuchel voleva fare accetta di centrocampisti a sto giro.


----------



## MarcoG (18 Febbraio 2019)

Non vedo l'ora di vedere questa partita. Non tiferò nessuno, perché non tifo contro le italiane e non tifo a favore della juve (sono onesto, non ci riesco). Questa potrebbe essere una bellissima partita, tutt'altro che già decisa, ed anzi credo che potrebbero esserci molte sorprese. Di recente sto guardando molto NBA ed anche il mio approccio allo sport sta cambiando. Speriamo di divertirci tutti insieme, e che sia una gioia per gli occhi e un gran bello spettacolo, come lo è stato l'All Star Game stanotte che, nonostante sia una mezza farsa, è sempre affascinante. Forza Calcio, nella speranza che tornino i giorni in cui il fenomeno varcava i campi e ci si innamorava di questo sport!


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di vedere questa partita. Non tiferò nessuno, perché non tifo contro le italiane e non tifo a favore della juve (sono onesto, non ci riesco). Questa potrebbe essere una bellissima partita, tutt'altro che già decisa, ed anzi credo che potrebbero esserci molte sorprese. Di recente sto guardando molto NBA ed anche il mio approccio allo sport sta cambiando. Speriamo di divertirci tutti insieme, e che sia una gioia per gli occhi e un gran bello spettacolo, come lo è stato l'All Star Game stanotte che, nonostante sia una mezza farsa, è sempre affascinante. Forza Calcio, nella speranza che tornino i giorni in cui il fenomeno varcava i campi e ci si innamorava di questo sport!



Temo che sarà tutto fuorché una partita spettacolare..due squadre che per filosofia tattica e per credo dei loro allenatori fanno forza sulla tattica estrema e sul fattore fisico..
Entrambe possono essere bestie brutte per l'avversario...l'Atletico è una sifda impegnativa perché non lascerà mai campo alla Juve, idem i gobbi non si concederanno certo al gioco di rimessa dei madrileni..

Ci sono tutti i presupposti per due pareggioni con passaggio del turno deciso dai gol in trasferta


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Ragazzi ma ve lo immaginate se l'Atletico eliminasse la Juve con gollonzo di Kalimero allo stadium?!?!


----------



## Dell'erba (18 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di vedere questa partita. Non tiferò nessuno, perché non tifo contro le italiane e non tifo a favore della juve (sono onesto, non ci riesco). Questa potrebbe essere una bellissima partita, tutt'altro che già decisa, ed anzi credo che potrebbero esserci molte sorprese. Di recente sto guardando molto NBA ed anche il mio approccio allo sport sta cambiando. Speriamo di divertirci tutti insieme, e che sia una gioia per gli occhi e un gran bello spettacolo, come lo è stato l'All Star Game stanotte che, nonostante sia una mezza farsa, è sempre affascinante. Forza Calcio, nella speranza che tornino i giorni in cui il fenomeno varcava i campi e ci si innamorava di questo sport!



Bel commento, bravo.

Bisognerebbe tornare a vedere tutto ciò per quello che è, intrattenimento.

Il resto è una mera guerra tra poveri.


----------



## overlord (18 Febbraio 2019)

Non fate i santarellini ...

FORZA ATLETICO TUTTA LA VITA!


----------



## 7vinte (18 Febbraio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Non fate i santarellini ...
> 
> FORZA ATLETICO TUTTA LA VITA!



.


----------



## Gekyn (18 Febbraio 2019)

Visto che siamo su un sito di tifosi Milanisti, credo che sia più che normale tifare contro una rivale storica come la Juve, non credo nei finti buonisti, in cuor loro tiferanno sempre e comunque l'atletico.
Il bello del tifoso è proprio questo, tifare contro e il giorno dopo sfottere goliardicamente gli amici juventini, certo il tutto deve essere fatto con animo frivolo spensierato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Bel commento, bravo.
> 
> Bisognerebbe tornare a vedere tutto ciò per quello che è, intrattenimento.
> 
> Il resto è una mera guerra tra poveri.



Ma parte della goduria è anche tifare contro dai...il calcio è anche sfotto', è anche prendere in giro il rivale storico..

Un milanista che tifi Juve per me sta male...posso tifare Juve solo se dall'altra parte c'è l'Inter

PS: nonostante ciò nutro rispetto per la Juve, avete una squadra forte..motivo in più per sperare che perdiate


----------



## MarcoG (18 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Temo che sarà tutto fuorché una partita spettacolare..due squadre che per filosofia tattica e per credo dei loro allenatori fanno forza sulla tattica estrema e sul fattore fisico..
> Entrambe possono essere bestie brutte per l'avversario...l'Atletico è una sifda impegnativa perché non lascerà mai campo alla Juve, idem i gobbi non si concederanno certo al gioco di rimessa dei madrileni..
> 
> Ci sono tutti i presupposti per due pareggioni con passaggio del turno deciso dai gol in trasferta



Per la miseria... già mi hai smontato  
e la cosa particolare è che mi rendo conto che hai perfettamente ragione... ma non possono continuare a giocare così tutte quante, sono anni che assistiamo spesso e volentieri a partite di una noia mortale...


----------



## Dell'erba (18 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma parte della goduria è anche tifare contro dai...il calcio è anche sfotto', è anche prendere in giro il rivale storico..
> 
> Un milanista che tifi Juve per me sta male...posso tifare Juve solo se dall'altra parte c'è l'Inter
> 
> PS: nonostante ciò nutro rispetto per la Juve, avete una squadra forte..motivo in più per sperare che perdiate



Sisi, questo non lo metto in dubbio. A me inter a parte, le altre in europa mi lasciano indifferente, se perdono ok, se vincono idem.

Io mi riferivo più in generale a comportamenti fomentanti complottismo, quindi odio, quindi rancore, quindi violenze ecc.

Sarebbe bello poter andare allo stadio senza aver paura di tifare la propria squadra.

Chiaramente metto in mezzo anche gli juventini eh.

Chiudo l'ot


----------



## Dell'erba (18 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Per la miseria... già mi hai smontato
> e la cosa particolare è che mi rendo conto che hai perfettamente ragione... ma non possono continuare a giocare così tutte quante, sono anni che assistiamo spesso e volentieri a partite di una noia mortale...



Le andate delle eliminazioni dirette, sono oggettivamente spesso molto "di studio" diciamo.

Dalle parole di allegri, "sarà importante segnare", non mi aspetto però una juve arrendevole.


----------



## Dell'erba (18 Febbraio 2019)

L'atletico pressa anche alto, penso che faranno un inizio così, bello aggressivo, anche perché si gioca in casa loro per poi chiudersi e ripartire col passare del tempo.
Chiaramente per loro è più importante non subire gol che farlo. 
Sarà dura perché loro vanno poco per il sottile, alzano tanto la palla , menano e corrono, e la mettono anche sul piano delle provocazioni e dei falli, soprattutto in casa loro. Credo sia importante anche il modo di gestire la gara da parte dell'arbitro e del VAR, che tralaltro aggiungere alla competizione un elemento emozionale nuovo ed è un vantaggio﻿﻿ per noi perché noi ci siamo già abituati per più tempo.
Tatticamente poco da dire, visto come giocano loro, con tanta densità centrale, credo che la rifinitura verrà fatta soprattutto sulle fasce e saranno importanti anche gli inserimenti da dietro visto che loro fanno un﻿a zona pura molto integralista...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma ve lo immaginate se l'Atletico eliminasse la Juve con gollonzo di Kalimero allo stadium?!?!



L'hanno già mandato via se non sbaglio. D'altronde era impensabile che Kalinic stesse nell'atletico, chissà che intrallazzi col procuratore per farlo arrivare la


----------



## overlord (18 Febbraio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Sisi, questo non lo metto in dubbio. A me inter a parte, le altre in europa mi lasciano indifferente, se perdono ok, se vincono idem.
> 
> Io mi riferivo più in generale a comportamenti fomentanti complottismo, quindi odio, quindi rancore, quindi violenze ecc.
> 
> ...



Va che a S.Siro quando c'è Milan-J**e allo stadio ci sono molti gobbi mescolati nei vari settori. E si vede la partita civilmente. Ovviamente non puoi andare in curva come in nessun altro stadio del mondo ma non venire qua a dire che provi paura ad andare allo stadio a Milano perché è una barzelletta.

Per il resto la tua squadra di melma genera necessariamente odio e rancore per tutto quello che succede domenica dopo domenica.


----------



## Dell'erba (18 Febbraio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Va che a S.Siro quando c'è Milan-J**e allo stadio ci sono molti gobbi mescolati nei vari settori. E si vede la partita civilmente. Ovviamente non puoi andare in curva come in nessun altro stadio del mondo ma non venire qua a dire che provi paura ad andare allo stadio a Milano perché è una barzelletta.
> 
> Per il resto la tua squadra di melma genera necessariamente odio e rancore per tutto quello che succede domenica dopo domenica.



Lo puoi fare pure a Torino.

Io ho visto la partita col Napoli coi napoletani due file sotto, e non c'è stato alcun problema.

Mi rincresce la mia squadra ti generi queste sensazioni, speriamo tu possa superarlo al più presto e torni a goderti le domeniche di sano sport 

Ah aggiungo che non ho MAI detto che provo paura ad andare a Milano allo stadio, non mettermi in bocca frasi mai pronunciate.
Si parlava di calcio in generale, paragonandolo all'NBA, leggi bene.


----------



## zamp2010 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Secondo me possono facilmente uscire con Atletico, 50/50 facilmente.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Febbraio 2019)

Secondo me i ladri passano, ma non accadesse, godro' come un riccio per ore ed ore.


----------



## tonilovin93 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'hanno già mandato via se non sbaglio. D'altronde era impensabile che Kalinic stesse nell'atletico, chissà che intrallazzi col procuratore per farlo arrivare la



Sta ancora


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me i ladri passano, ma non accadesse, godro' come un riccio per ore ed ore.



Si anche secondo me passano, anzi...per me la chiudono direttamente a Madrid la qualificazione.


----------



## overlord (18 Febbraio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Lo puoi fare pure a Torino.
> 
> Io ho visto la partita col Napoli coi napoletani due file sotto, e non c'è stato alcun problema.
> 
> ...



La tua squadra mi fa vomitare da più di 30 anni. Non penso mai mi passerà


----------



## Route66 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Giuve sicuramente favorita però sarei proprio curioso di vedere cosa accadrebbe se fossero sbattuti fuori subito con il campionato già vinto da agosto e fuori dalla Coppa Italia...
O.T. questo Del Piero che mi comunica che posso disdire quando voglio senza costi aggiuntivi mi ha leggermente rotto le scatole


----------



## Davidoff (18 Febbraio 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Giuve sicuramente favorita però sarei proprio curioso di vedere cosa accadrebbe se fossero sbattuti fuori subito con il campionato già vinto da agosto e fuori dalla Coppa Italia...
> O.T. questo Del Piero che mi comunica che posso disdire quando voglio senza costi aggiuntivi mi ha leggermente rotto le scatole



Veramente, non ne posso più di vedermelo saltare fuori ogni volta che cambio pagina...


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Lo puoi fare pure a Torino.
> 
> Io ho visto la partita col Napoli coi napoletani due file sotto, e non c'è stato alcun problema.
> 
> ...



con la juventus? ahahahahahhaha

avere il buon gusto di evitare i flame è chiedere troppo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> L'atletico pressa anche alto, penso che faranno un inizio così, bello aggressivo, anche perché si gioca in casa loro per poi chiudersi e ripartire col passare del tempo.
> Chiaramente per loro è più importante non subire gol che farlo.
> Sarà dura perché loro vanno poco per il sottile, alzano tanto la palla , menano e corrono, e la mettono anche sul piano delle provocazioni e dei falli, soprattutto in casa loro. Credo sia importante anche il modo di gestire la gara da parte dell'arbitro e del VAR, che tralaltro aggiungere alla competizione un elemento emozionale nuovo ed è un vantaggio﻿﻿ per noi perché noi ci siamo già abituati per più tempo.
> Tatticamente poco da dire, visto come giocano loro, con tanta densità centrale, credo che la rifinitura verrà fatta soprattutto sulle fasce e saranno importanti anche gli inserimenti da dietro visto che loro fanno un﻿a zona pura molto integralista...



Dipende.. voi siete abituati che a un certo punto spengono il VAR 
oppure si interrompa la comunicazione (l'anno scorso) quindi sono veniti fuori i walkie-talkie 

quindi dovete temere il VAR secondo la mia modesta ma giusta opinione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con la juventus? ahahahahahhaha
> 
> avere il buon gusto di evitare i flame è chiedere troppo?



non posso che darti ragione 
calpesta il concetto di sport la Rube


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Ovviamente forza Atletico.


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con la juventus? ahahahahahhaha
> 
> avere il buon gusto di evitare i flame è chiedere troppo?



Io avevo perso tempo a scrivere una mia personale disamina tecnica sulla partita, con la speranza si potesse discutere di questo.

Vengo dopo quotato con qualcosa che parla totalmente di altro e sarei io a fare flame? Non capisco onestamente, rispondevo con educazione, come cerco(magari non sempre riesco) solitamente di fare, ad alcune cose dettemi.


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Dipende.. voi siete abituati che a un certo punto spengono il VAR
> oppure si interrompa la comunicazione (l'anno scorso) quindi sono veniti fuori i walkie-talkie
> 
> quindi dovete temere il VAR secondo la mia modesta ma giusta opinione



Come sopra, speravo si potesse commentare civilmente la partita, niente, pazienza.
Tolgo il disturbo, peccato sarebbe stato interessante.
La tua modesta opinione è rispettabilissima per carità, come quelle di tutti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'hanno già mandato via se non sbaglio. D'altronde era impensabile che Kalinic stesse nell'atletico, chissà che intrallazzi col procuratore per farlo arrivare la



Davvero?!


----------



## AndresTh98 (19 Febbraio 2019)

Spero perdano con goal di Godin...


----------



## Shmuk (19 Febbraio 2019)

In genere tifo per le italiane, in Europa, persino quando si tratta di Juve... ma questa volta li voglio vedere fuori, ed ho buone sensazioni al riguardo.


----------



## IDRIVE (19 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Io per il ranking italiano spero che arrivino in finale, per poi vederli perdere di nuovo ahahahahahah. Quanto ho goduto tutte e due le volte, mamma mia, la faccia del figlio di Elkann che piange rimarrà sempre nel mio cuore.


Si, per il ranking va bene, ma come ben saprai, il fatto di arrivare fino alla finale, pur perdendola, ha fatto confluire nelle tasche dei gobbi vagonate di soldi, tra premi Uefa ed indotto (stadio, marketing, ecc...). Prima escono e meglio è, visto che ora hanno a bilancio delle belle grane tipo Higuain che non se lo fila nessuno e Cristiana che contrariamente a quanto preventivato pare che non si ripaghi da solo.


----------



## Black (19 Febbraio 2019)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Spero perdano con goal di Godin...



godiamo con Godin. Sarebbe bello


----------



## Asso_86 (19 Febbraio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> io dico che il centrocampo dell'Atletico è più completo rispetto a quello dei gobbi.
> 
> poi vabbè verrano qui i gobbi a dire di no, ma lo vedremo mercoledì.



Vero


----------



## Asso_86 (19 Febbraio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Khedira è ormai sul viale del tramonto e non sa manco correre più.
> Matuidi è strappante ma non ha un minimo di tecnica.
> Can è un clone di Khedira più giovane.
> Pjanic è l'unico che si salva.
> ...



Va detto però che l’Atalanta ha trovato una Juve con le gambe pesanti dai carichi di lavoro.

La Juve di oggi sembra più in palla rispetto a quella di due settimane fa....


----------



## leviatano (19 Febbraio 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Va detto però che l’Atalanta ha trovato una Juve con le gambe pesanti dai carichi di lavoro.
> 
> La Juve di oggi sembra più in palla rispetto a quella di due settimane fa....



certo anche non da sottovalutare questo aspetto, però anche al massimo della condizione del vostro centrocampo, di certo i vostri centrocampisti non si mettono a fare pressing e il corpo a corpo come fanno quelli dell'Atletico.
per me la partita si decide lì, più che la difesa e l'attacco.


----------



## Asso_86 (19 Febbraio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> certo anche non da sottovalutare questo aspetto, però anche al massimo della condizione del vostro centrocampo, di certo i vostri centrocampisti non si mettono a fare pressing e il corpo a corpo come fanno quelli dell'Atletico.
> per me la partita si decide lì, più che la difesa e l'attacco.



Purtroppo no, ma perché Allegri stesso non crede nel pressing.

Io comunque mi aspetto una gara come quella di 3 anni fa: loro chiusi e sorgnoni e noi a condurre il gioco.

L’Atletico è la peggior squadra che si potrebbe affrontare, perché fanno un calcio tutto loro e potrebbero vincere con chiunque.


----------



## leviatano (19 Febbraio 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo no, ma perché Allegri stesso non crede nel pressing.
> 
> Io comunque mi aspetto una gara come quella di 3 anni fa: loro chiusi e spegnoni e noi a condurre il gioco.



se devo dirla, mi aspetto una partita molto sporca che verrà decisa per episodi. loro giocano con il coltello fra i denti e anche voi.

non mi aspetto calcio spettacolo.


----------



## Djici (19 Febbraio 2019)

si gufa alla grande !


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atletico Madrid - Juventus, andata degli ottavi di Champions League 2018/2019 e big match del turno. Si gioca mercoledì 20 febbraio 2019 alle ore 21 al Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.
> 
> Dove vedere Atletico Madrid - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 1972 (19 Febbraio 2019)

vincono i gianduiotti con 2 goals di scarto, segnatevelo....


----------



## leviatano (19 Febbraio 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> vincono i gianduiotti con 2 goals di scarto, segnatevelo....



"mo' mo' me lo segn...." cit.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2019)

Vince la Giuve 2-1.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atletico Madrid - Juventus, andata degli ottavi di Champions League 2018/2019 e big match del turno. Si gioca mercoledì 20 febbraio 2019 alle ore 21 al Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.
> 
> Dove vedere Atletico Madrid - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



Quando gioca una squadra col piede sul freno contro una col freno a meno tirato cosa ne può venire fuori?
Io direi che, stando ai numeri, possono pure smontare le porte stasera.
Allegri solitamente preferisce giocare contro il pochettino di turno che attacca in modo scriteriato per poi rubargli la partita in contropiede giocando 10' in tutto.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atletico Madrid - Juventus, andata degli ottavi di Champions League 2018/2019 e big match del turno. Si gioca mercoledì 20 febbraio 2019 alle ore 21 al Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.
> 
> Dove vedere Atletico Madrid - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



E' una partita aperta a tutti i risultati. 

Forza Atletico!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una partita aperta a tutti i risultati.
> 
> Forza Atletico!!



La Juve onestamente pare avere qualcosa in più a livello di organico rispetto all'Atletico..non fosse altro per CR7 che di solito dagli ottavi inizia a macinare gol a grappoli..

Vediamo come va..chiaro che spero il Cholo vinca


----------



## EmmePi (20 Febbraio 2019)

Stasera tutti di gufaggio spinto mi raccomando... Niente coppa Italia, niente CL... voglio vedere i 300 milioni di Cristina come li ammortizzano ahahahaha


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Spero l’arbitro abbia un bidone dell’immondizia al posto del cuore.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

*ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Juanfran, Gimenez, Godin, Filipe Luis; Saul, Rodrigo, Thomas, Koke; Diego Costa, Griezmann

JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Mandzukic, Ronaldo
*


----------



## Route66 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Penso che tutta la pressione sia sulle spalle dell'Atletico x via della finale in casa ecc ecc...
Non ho mai visto una partita quest'anno e non so come siano messi, in compenso la Giuve non mi pare in gran spolvero anche se faccio fatica a non immaginare una goal da parte di Cristina, Dybala , Manzu & co.
Non gufo ma faccio come il cinese(quello vero!) e mi siedo sulla riva del fiume...


----------



## overlord (20 Febbraio 2019)

speriamo in un 2-0 con gol assolutamente dubbi.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Juanfran, Gimenez, Godin, Filipe Luis; Saul, Rodrigo, Thomas, Koke; Diego Costa, Griezmann
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Mandzukic, Ronaldo
> *



.


----------



## AndresTh98 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> godiamo con Godin. Sarebbe bello



Anche per quello 
#AupaAtleti !


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Juanfran, Gimenez, Godin, Filipe Luis; Saul, Rodrigo, Thomas, Koke; Diego Costa, Griezmann
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Mandzukic, Ronaldo
> *



finisce 0-1 secondo me.


----------



## wildfrank (20 Febbraio 2019)

Forza Giuve......stasera vince sicuro....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Secondo me sarà un'altra partita inguardabile, sono due squadre che giocano un calcio osceno.


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

già mi pregusto il duello Saul - De Sciglio


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Juanfran, Gimenez, Godin, Filipe Luis; Saul, Rodrigo, Thomas, Koke; Diego Costa, Griezmann
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Mandzukic, Ronaldo
> *



*Secondo Sky, a partire dal primo minuto sarà Morata, e non Diego Costa*


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

Vince la Juve facile, 4 o 5 a 0


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ovviamente a prescindere dal risultato di stasera i gobbi passano..


----------



## overlord (20 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, a partire dal primo minuto sarà Morata, e non Diego Costa*



Allora speriamo l'Atletico vinca anche giocando in 10


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente a prescindere dal risultato di stasera i gobbi passano..


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> speriamo in un 2-0 con gol assolutamente dubbi.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


>



Senza vergogna il loro capitanone. Bei ricordi


----------



## Shmuk (20 Febbraio 2019)

L'Atletico è senza dubbio al livello della Juve. Dopo i vari scricchiolii in C.League quest'anno è ora di una bella frattura scomposta.


----------



## Route66 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Juanfran, Gimenez, Godin, Filipe Luis; Saul, Rodrigo, Thomas, Koke; Diego Costa, Griezmann
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Mandzukic, Ronaldo
> *



Quindi Max che non ha schierato quel tridente nemmeno con Sassuolo e Frosinone lo rischia con l'Atletico?!


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Febbraio 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Quindi Max che non ha schierato quel tridente nemmeno con Sassuolo e Frosinone lo rischia con l'Atletico?!



Infatti Simeone ha già fatto la contromossa leggendo le formazioni



Admin ha scritto:


> *ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Juanfran, Gimenez, Godin, Filipe Luis; Saul, Rodrigo, Thomas, Koke; Diego Costa, Griezmann
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Mandzukic, Ronaldo
> *


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

Non escono, ma se escono....


----------



## sunburn (20 Febbraio 2019)

La Juventus mentalmente non sa soffrire e gestire le pressioni. Basta vedere la reazione di Allegri in Coppa Italia con l'Atalanta.
Se riescono a sbloccarla presto, è tutta discesa. Se si trovano a doversela giocare con una squadra come l'Atletico che è molto rognosa e abituata alla bagarre, vedremo diverse scenate isteriche e almeno un paio di rossi tra andata e ritorno(principali indiziati: Dybala, Pjanic e Chiellini).


----------



## odasensei (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Juanfran, Gimenez, Godin, Filipe Luis; Saul, Rodrigo, Thomas, Koke; Diego Costa, Griezmann
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Mandzukic, Ronaldo
> *



Ma che schifo è la formazione dell'Atletico?! 
A centrocampo giocano tutti e 4 i centrali?! 
Koke e Saul sulle fasce?!


----------



## 1972 (20 Febbraio 2019)

facile, facile.......


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ma che schifo è la formazione dell'Atletico?!
> A centrocampo giocano tutti e 4 i centrali?!
> Koke e Saul sulle fasce?!



Giocano sempre così


----------



## Mr7 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


>



Qualcuno mi spiega perché non ci sono stati provvedimenti disciplinari? Non rientra in un comportamento antisportivo dire che l'avversario paga l'arbitro?


----------



## odasensei (20 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Giocano sempre così



Ma quando mai?! 
Almeno uno tra Correa e Lemar gioca sempre se non partono entrambi titolari, tra l'altro sono anche gli unici esterni decenti della squadra 
Ma quanto fa schifo Simeone madonna mia


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai?!
> Almeno uno tra Correa e Lemar gioca sempre se non partono entrambi titolari, tra l'altro sono anche gli unici esterni decenti della squadra
> Ma quanto fa schifo Simeone madonna mia



Quest'anno hanno Lemar, ma fino allo scorso anno hanno sempre giocato così


----------



## zamp2010 (20 Febbraio 2019)

escono escono


----------



## Cataldinho (20 Febbraio 2019)

La disfida degli ultracatenacciari


----------



## odasensei (20 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Quest'anno hanno Lemar, ma fino allo scorso anno hanno sempre giocato così



N'altra volta?
Correa ha quasi sempre fatto il titolare all'Atletico, anche prima di Lemar 
Al massimo Koke si spostava sulla fascia (soprattutto nel post Carrasco) perché Simeone una coppia Saul - Koke difficilmente la schiera (cagasotto) ma un esterno di ruolo ha sempre giocato
Questi stasera giocano per lo 0 a 0 per mettere gente più veloce al ritorno sfruttando il fatto che la Juve un gol dovrà farlo
Peccato non possano uscire tutt'e 2 stasera


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Finisce 1-1, se segna prima l'Atletico...

in caso contrario penso che questi si scioglieranno al primo gol della juve e cristina farà quello che vuole


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Finisce 1-1, se segna prima l'Atletico...
> 
> in caso contrario penso che questi si scioglieranno al primo gol della juve e cristina farà quello che vuole



.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Febbraio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ma che schifo è la formazione dell'Atletico?!
> A centrocampo giocano tutti e 4 i centrali?!
> Koke e Saul sulle fasce?!



Saul e Koke sono giocatori universali.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Febbraio 2019)

Gioca Diegone (sebbene torni da un infortunio) e non quella mezza pippa di morata, già questo è un bene...

Per il resto speriamo che De Scempio dia prova delle sue grandi qualità...


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Saul e Koke sono giocatori universali.



infatti per me sono i due giocatori che decideranno la partita da parte dell'atletico.

Saul contro De Scoglio, mi metto già a ridere.


----------



## uolfetto (20 Febbraio 2019)

per me, nel doppio confronto, passeggiata di salute della juve


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

Daje Atletico!


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Modalità gufo: ON


----------



## Victorss (20 Febbraio 2019)

Vamos Atletico!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> per me, nel doppio confronto, passeggiata di salute della juve



No no , questa la vince l' Atletico 2-0 , la prossima al cesso stadium passano i ladri.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

sta partita è già finita dai


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Costa non finisce la partita...


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Costa non finisce la partita...



Il giallo che li fa saltare la partita di ritorno e esageratissimo... dai, e gia tanto se ha avanzato di 8 cm...


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il giallo che li fa saltare la partita di ritorno e esageratissimo... dai, e gia tanto se ha avanzato di 8 cm...


Sì, concordo, ma intanto è già ammonito...


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ma sto Thomas chi è? Il nero di Pulp Fiction?
[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## Gekyn (20 Febbraio 2019)

Adoro Koke, lo vorrei al Milan


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Adoro Koke, lo vorrei al Milan



Fortissimo, magari.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ahahahahhahahaaha

Daje De Scempio!!!!


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

De Scempio numero uno!


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ha dato la punizione sto maledetto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2019)

Diego Costa re dei tuffi


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Mah, per me non c'era nulla onestamente...


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2019)

Che culo che il VAR sia stato messo proprio ora.
Maledetti


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2019)

Tecnicamente comunque non c'è nemmeno paragone, Atletico 10 volte superiore.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Giusto non dare rigore... 
De Sciglio è l'unica arma dell'Atletico per combinare qualcosa


----------



## Gekyn (20 Febbraio 2019)

C era fallo, giusto dare la punizione.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2019)

De Scoglio è proprio una sciagura


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ma quanto è scarso The Scempio ? anche adesso l'ha lisciata e gli è andata bene


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ci vuole coraggio a non mettere Cancello per De Scoglio


----------



## kekkopot (20 Febbraio 2019)

De Sciglio è veramente una garanzia... ma come fa a piacere ad Allegri? Sembra un dilettante allo sbaraglio


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

magari si rompesse sto cristina


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2019)

Sti animali dell'atletico vanno giù al primo tocco ma quando devono fermarti ci manca poco che ti prendano a badilate, bestie insopportabili


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2019)

Secondo la RAI, quello tra Diego Costa e De Scoglio è un bel duello, a me pare una mattanza


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Già due giocatori dell'Atletico che saltano il ritorno


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Secondo la RAI, quello tra Diego Costa e De Scoglio è un bel duello, a me pare una mattanza



Quelli sono di parte.


----------



## Victorss (20 Febbraio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quelli sono di parte.



Ad un certo punto Cristiano ha stoppato un pallone in modo normalissimo per poi passarla al giocatore di fianco e il telecronista "Cristiano Ronaldo grandissimo... grandissimo..." non sapeva più come andare avanti allora ha tagliato li la frase ed è andato avanti con la cronaca  venduti


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2019)

0-0 facile facile o 0-1 se va alla grande, Atletico che sembra il Milan di Gattuso come gioco, tutti dietro e tutti sulle seconde palle.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Thomas chi è? Il nero di Pulp Fiction?
> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]



Si oppure quello nascosto dietro la porta quando Samuel Jackson e Travolta entrano nell'appartamento


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Io fossi in loro inizierei ad allenarmi per i rigori al ritorno


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2019)

Partita orribile. Ma l'atletico sembra di un'altra caratura. La verità è che la juve non ha squadra e gioco, ma singoli che possono inventare. Resta da vedere se accade, perché altrimenti prima o poi i madrileni sfondano.


----------



## Heaven (20 Febbraio 2019)

Forza atleti forza


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si oppure quello nascosto dietro la porta quando Samuel Jackson e Travolta entrano nell'appartamento



Un altro bel Kessie scarparolo, il primo angolo che ha battuto quando la palla è partita era già fuori, ti devi proprio impegnare per battere un angolo simile.


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

un Domenico Tedesco sulla nostra panchina comunque non mi farebbe schifo. dato che sto vendendo anche Shalke City


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (20 Febbraio 2019)

Impressione mia o i giocatori della Juventus giocano proprio spaventati? Non riescono a fare tre passaggi di fila


----------



## Heaven (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Impressione mia o i giocatori della Juventus giocano proprio spaventati? Non riescono a fare tre passaggi di fila



Vedrai che alla fine la spuntano anche giocando di *****, come sempre


----------



## uolfetto (20 Febbraio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> un Domenico Tedesco sulla nostra panchina comunque non mi farebbe schifo. dato che sto vendendo anche Shalke City



domenico tedesco è molto bravo.


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Impressione mia o i giocatori della Juventus giocano proprio spaventati? Non riescono a fare tre passaggi di fila



E' perchè l'Atletico è messo bene in campo, il centrocampo pressa e non lascia tempo di pensare a una trama di gioco


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (20 Febbraio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Vedrai che alla fine la spuntano anche giocando di *****, come sempre



Non dico il contrario... ma ogni volta in CL li vedo così, quest'anno hanno iniziato prima perché avere in squadra Ronaldo gli dà l'obbligo di vincere. xD
Per me sono superiori all'Atletico, ma gli spagnoli mi sembrano più convinti dei loro mezzi. Tutto qui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si oppure quello nascosto dietro la porta quando Samuel Jackson e Travolta entrano nell'appartamento



Hahahahhaa


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ma che s'è magnato?!??!?


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2019)

Sti errori si pagano..


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

va beh dai che si è mangiato questo


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

Che scarpone Diego Costa.
Da mozzargli i piedi.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

Diego Costa in versione Kalinic


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2019)

No ma scherziamo ?


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che s'è magnato?!??!?



Assurdo... ma come si fa ?


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

Cosa si è mangiato Costa.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ma che culo!!!!


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2019)

Il destino sta parlando...


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

se ciao finita


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

Assurdo


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2019)

I gobbi hanno un culo...


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2019)

Sbagliano troppo troppo troppo...


----------



## Heaven (20 Febbraio 2019)

Che buco di culo


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

Manco il rigore...


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Alla fine vinceranno i gobbi 0-1...


----------



## andrec21 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Vedrete che passeranno facendo l'ennesima partita da vomito. Incredibile.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2019)

ah beh entra l'orata, ora si che si ragiona


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

Sto Koke e Renato...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Febbraio 2019)

Che culo hanno queste melme...

Al ritorno senza Diegone la vedo malissimo...


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Seeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

Goooooooollllll!!!! Morata!!!


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Che culo hanno queste melme...
> 
> Al ritorno senza Diegone la vedo malissimo...



Stasera ha cannato un'occasione clamorosa, eh


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

Che palle con sto Var


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2019)

regolare ! dai maledetto, questo e BUONO


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ora lo annullano


----------



## alcyppa (20 Febbraio 2019)

Figuriamoci se non li graziano.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

Pazzesco


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

Annullato


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Dio che culo


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2019)

È incredibile ahahahah


----------



## Heaven (20 Febbraio 2019)

Vergognoso


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

È assurdo


----------



## Gekyn (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ha spinto morata..


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

gol regolare, mo hanno comprato pure la var in europa?


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

è destino che vincano sta maledetta coppa


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2019)

La Juve salvata dal Var...


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

Si è buttato il ladro gobbo, dai... Altro che spinta di Morata


----------



## alcyppa (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ovvio.

Si sono ben piazzati anche in Uefa adesso.


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Juve salvata dal Var...


Due volte...


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

Chiellini si tuffa come Ian Thorpe.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Un uomo di 1,85 m e 80 kg che cade al suolo con così tanta facilità come Chiellini non l’ho mai visto; sto qui picchia tutto e tutti ma al primo contatto stramazza a terra come se fosse stato colpito da un cannone, ogni santa volta ...


----------



## markjordan (20 Febbraio 2019)

la var a fagiuolo


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2019)

Vi dico, c'è una spinta, ma io avrei dato il goal regolare. Questo perché sta storia che si buttano deve finire..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2019)

Se Agnelli ha messo le mani anche sul VAR in Europa, è finita davvero.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ora faranno un tiro in porta ed un gol "perché loro sono forti."


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque non mi venite a dire che questi sono favoriti, perchè giocano abbastanza di *****, se non c'era il var questi erano già a casa.
Perchè dal barca ne piglia quattro se sta in forma.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ragazzi, questi si sono comprati il sistema calcio.


Rassegnatevi al fatto che vinceranno di tutto nei prossimi anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2019)

Il gol di Cristina Parodi su rigore o rimpallo a questo punto non è neanche quotato..


----------



## Victorss (20 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se Agnelli ha messo le mani anche sul VAR in Europa, è finita davvero.



L' ha detto chiaramente anche Ceferin che si sono accomodati anche in UEFA sti schifosi..


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

E annulla pure questo mo!!!


----------



## chicagousait (20 Febbraio 2019)

Resto sempre dell'idea che il fallo non ci fosse.
Per i giornalisti Rai, naturalmente, il fallo era netto


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

*Goooooooooolllllllll*


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Annulla questo!!!!!!


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

Goooooollll!!!!!


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2019)

Oggi comunque abbiamo avuto la prova che il loro gioco non esiste. Sono un'accozzaglia di grandi giocatori messi la nella speranza che qualcuno si inventi qualcosa


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

annulla anche questo


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Febbraio 2019)

Annullano ad oltranza finché non segna la juve?


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

Occhio che protestano


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2019)

Guardate quell'uomo di m.erda di Bonucci...


----------



## chicagousait (20 Febbraio 2019)

Vantaggio giusto. Dai var anche con questo


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

Boia diavolo somaro, alla fine ce l'hanno fatta


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

Volevano ancora il Var ahahahhahahaahahahaahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Gekyn (20 Febbraio 2019)

L esultanza del cholo.... idolo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Bene.


----------



## andreima (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ci rendiamo conto che gol hanno annullato..che mafia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ahahaha Simeone che esulta con le mani sull' uccello!!!


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2019)

Come GODO.
Maiali schifosi !


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2019)

ora ne fanno un altro


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Guardate quell'uomo di m.erda di Bonucci...



guarda l'azione e poi scatta con il lamento a comando appena vede che e goal.. vergogna...


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Febbraio 2019)

Tiferei pure per una squadra di mostri alieni bavosi CONTRO la Juve


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2019)

Alex Sandro doveva essere espulso !


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> guarda l'azione e poi scatta con il lamento a comando appena vede che e goal.. vergogna...



...stile Juventus.


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Godo come un maiale


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

*Gooooooooooooooooooolllllll

GODO-IN*


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2019)

ragazzi, griezmann è un fenomeno vero vero vero...


----------



## chicagousait (20 Febbraio 2019)

E andiamoooooo


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

Goooooooolllll!!!! 2-0!!!!


----------



## Ciora (20 Febbraio 2019)

Anche quest'anno l'anno buono è il prossimo


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2019)

G o d i n ! ! !


----------



## Heaven (20 Febbraio 2019)

Goooooooooooolll


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

pazzesco senza var erano già fuori all'andata


----------



## Victorss (20 Febbraio 2019)

Oleeeeeeeeee


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2019)

...e due...


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (20 Febbraio 2019)

Si sono cag***** addosso.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

E andiamooooo
Gobbi di mer.daaaaa


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2019)

e 2 ve l'ho detto. Ora ne fanno un altro.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Grandissimo Godin!


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2019)

AUTO GOL DI CR7


----------



## chicagousait (20 Febbraio 2019)

I due commentatori Rai sono due vedove


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2019)

Partita da 4-0 secca senza porcate e sfiga.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Partita da 4-0 secca senza porcate e sfiga.



...una bella tranvata


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

Simeone tatticamente è il numero uno.


----------



## 6milan (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ho quasi esultato più di un gol del Milan ahhaha


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Febbraio 2019)

Godimento totale


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Alex Sandro doveva essere espulso !



Se le sorti della Terra dipendessero da uno scontro Lucifero vs questi qua, farei il tifo per Lucifero


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2019)

come dicevo, anche prima della partita... la juve rischia davvero contro questi che tra l'altro stasera sono stati, fino ad ora, di due categorie superiori...


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Febbraio 2019)

Godo tantissimoooooooo


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Febbraio 2019)

Godin 
Godiamocelo prima che vada dai nati male


----------



## alcyppa (20 Febbraio 2019)

Godo momentaneamente perchè tanto temo li faranno passare.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Febbraio 2019)

In occasione dell’1-0, solo a me Bonucci ha ricordato Busquets nella celebre partita contro l’Inter? Si copre il volto ma poi apre le mani per vedere il prosieguo dell’azione; accortosi del gol, rimane a terra.


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Simeone tatticamente è il numero uno.



Nooo ma poi dicono che giochiamo male ma giochiamo come l'Atletico


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Febbraio 2019)

Comprare cr7 per vincere lo scudettino contro nessuno ahahahahahahahah


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

Vedove di Allegri sulla panchina del Milan ne abbiamo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Occhio che la juve sbraga.... se non faceva il miracolo Chiellini ripartivano.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

Anche deviazione di Cristina, sul gol.
Orgasmico.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Febbraio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Vedove di Allegri sulla panchina del Milan ne abbiamo?



Per carità


----------



## chicagousait (20 Febbraio 2019)

Che portiere Oblak


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

pazzesco il city da 2-1 a 2-3 negli ultimi minuti!!


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Febbraio 2019)

Grandissimo Oblach


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

che ignoranza sto lemar


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

Peccato.
Che spettacolo, comunque, Griezmann.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Lemar è troppo un asino.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

cristina


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> pazzesco il city da 2-1 a 2-3 negli ultimi minuti!!



in 10


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Vedove di Allegri sulla panchina del Milan ne abbiamo?



Ogni tanto qualcuna salta fuori. 
Per fortuna serate come questa servono a ricordarci di che allenatore mediocre si tratti, portato a lezione da Simeone e dall'Atletico.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Febbraio 2019)

100 mln e cr7 per vincere lo scudettino ahahahahaha


----------



## JohnDoe (20 Febbraio 2019)

la cosa che mi fa ridere e che gli juventini credevano che passano cosi facile con l Atletico )) si son dimenticati che giocano contro Griezmann , Costa e Simeone )


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

A febbraio fuori dalla CL e dalla Coppa Italia, scudetto già vinto... ergo prossimi 4 mesi di stipendio regalati a CR7 per fare peggio degli ultimi 4 anni


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A febbraio fuori dalla CL e dalla Coppa Italia, scudetto già vinto... ergo prossimi 4 mesi di stipendio regalati a CR7 per fare peggio degli ultimi 4 anni


Calma, al ritorno minimo gli regalano un rigore...


----------



## 7vinte (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ora difesa e contropiede a Torino


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A febbraio fuori dalla CL e dalla Coppa Italia, scudetto già vinto... ergo prossimi 4 mesi di stipendio regalati a CR7 per fare peggio degli ultimi 4 anni





Ma non e finita ancora..


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2019)

Che bello giocare in serie a con squadre che stendono il tappeto rosso, cartellini scientifici e nel dubbio il vento soffia sempre e solo da un verso vero?

Fuori dall'Italia non sono NIENTE.


----------



## AndresTh98 (20 Febbraio 2019)

CR7 si sta rovinando la carriera andando a giocare in una squadra perdente in europa come la juve....GODO


----------



## Heaven (20 Febbraio 2019)

Benissimo benissimo 

Ma questi l’anno scorso stavano riuscendo a recuperare la partita al real, tutt’altro che chiusa


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)

Calmi, calmi, stiamo calmi che c'è ancora il ritorno al Conad.

Ma benissimo così.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ancora non sono usciti eh, l'anno scorso stavano ribaltando il risultato con il Real

Però vedere la Juve così è sempre bello


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Bum Bum due pere e tutti a casa


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Febbraio 2019)

La Garra Charrua


----------



## andreima (20 Febbraio 2019)

Del Piero ha detto una mezza p partita della Juve..siiii na ****aaa godoooo


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> 100 mln e cr7 per vincere lo scudettino ahahahahaha



presto per dirlo... ricordiamoci che l'atletico ha due giocatori squalificati e che la juve in casa è diversa...
se gli uomini di simeone giocano così, al ritorno finisce in goleada, sia chiaro...


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Benissimo benissimo
> 
> Ma questi l’anno scorso stavano riuscendo a recuperare la partita al real, tutt’altro che chiusa



Non credo che Simeone si faccia fregare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Febbraio 2019)

La Juventus è inguardabile, gioca malissimo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ronaldo 31 milioni netti l'anno.

La squadra più forte della storia.

Ros1cate1!!!!!!11! Siam0 trpp fortiiii1111i1!!!

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque 2-0 è troppo poco, non bisogna esser troppo tranquilli e, per fortuna loro, si meritavano di prenderne almeno altre due.


----------



## MGP (20 Febbraio 2019)

allegri ha giocato per il 0-0 e ha fato quelo che lui fa sempre bene ... ha falito.
l'unico buono per la juve e che allegri sara cacciato a fine stagione.

ciao UCL ... ciao allegri.


----------



## AndresTh98 (20 Febbraio 2019)

#Godinopoli


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2019)




----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Comunque 2-0 è troppo poco, non bisogna esser troppo tranquilli e, per fortuna loro, si meritavano di prenderne almeno altre due.



forse meglio sai? almeno non vanno là a passeggiare e con una juve con nulla da perdere. Questo risultato costringe a stare attenti... Ottimo il non aver preso goal in casa, vuol dire quasi tutto...


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2019)

L'anno scorso la Juve per poco faceva il miracolo. Ma l'Atletico non è il real, difficile che prendino 3 gol


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Chiaro che non è finita ma così come Ronaldo guadagna 31 milioni, Simeone ha prolungato per 25 milioni all'anno, dovrà guadagnarsi pure lui la pagnotta senza farsi stuprare da Allegri proprio nell'anno dove si gioca la finale al Wanda Nara.


----------



## overlord (20 Febbraio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> speriamo in un 2-0 con gol assolutamente dubbi.



Il risultato mi piace assai. Godiamo insieme


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ronaldo 31 milioni netti l'anno.
> 
> La squadra più forte della storia.
> 
> ...



UAhahAhhuAUhauHAuahaauh come godo, la squadra più forte del mondo che gioca con Mangiukic 33 in attacco!!!
Meraviglioso Bonucci che sul primo gol mentre finge un fallo fa l'assist perfetto.
Ronaldo mette anche il secondo.
E vai col godometro!!!!
Allegriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii testa!!!


----------



## LukeLike (20 Febbraio 2019)

Quanto godrei se al ritorno vincesse la Juve 3-1...


----------



## tonilovin93 (20 Febbraio 2019)

E niente, i nostri mafiosetti ci hanno provato a rubarla ma niente da fare.
Su TNT c era Molta indignazione per il gol annullato a morata


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> forse meglio sai? almeno non vanno là a passeggiare e con una juve con nulla da perdere. Questo risultato costringe a stare attenti... Ottimo il non aver preso goal in casa, vuol dire quasi tutto...



Speriamo. 
Di certo la differenza di gioco ed attitudine in campo lascia ben presagire. 
Non a caso stiamo parlando di un somaro livornese capace di perdere uno scudetto che si vinceva da sé.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Senza dubbio al posto del cuore ha un bidone dell'immondizia


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

e la volevano comprare al Var in europa e invece sukano lo stesso.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso la Juve per poco faceva il miracolo. Ma l'Atletico non è il real, difficile che prendino 3 gol



Il Real in casa si sentiva la qualificazione già in tasca e ci sta che loro facessero gli spocchiosi, te lo puoi aspettare e ci puoi giocare sopra. Simeone se non corri ti appende al muro.


----------



## bmb (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Mai piaciuto sotto il profilo di classe ed eleganza. Ma sul piano tattico sono anni che da le piste a tutti gli allenatori d'Europa, considerando la qualità della rosa a disposizione rispetto a Juve, Real, Barca e compagnia cantante.


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Idolo indiscusso. che gli vuoi dire?


----------



## alcyppa (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Meglio la gif







Magari avercela una bestia così in panchina comunque.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Febbraio 2019)

Rido male!!!!!!!!!!
Bolevano far annullare anche il secondo le *****

D'altronde se hai cancelo e giochi con de scempio meriti soli il peggio. Atletico grande squadra


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2019)

contenta per il 2-0, ma non mi fido. 

la juve l'anno scorso stava per fregare il real.....aspettiamo a darli per morti.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque aveva ragione Lele Adani che gli uruguagi hanno una marcia in più


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Un godimento senza fine. 
Giustamente, solo piselli in faccia, a questi schifosi.


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque aveva ragione Lele Adani che gli uruguagi hanno una marcia in più



tranne Betancour che con quella maglia è solo un ************* che fa falli.


----------



## andreima (20 Febbraio 2019)

No ma il gol annullato di morata fa ridere dai.si e tuffato


----------



## Heaven (20 Febbraio 2019)

Simeone che allenatore, l’Atletico è davvero una squadra fantastica 

Gattuso spero prenda appunti dal cholo


----------



## overlord (20 Febbraio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Meglio la gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ste robe però le posso fare io tifoso....lui dovrebbe mantenere un certo rispetto per l'avversario.

Ah no.....scusate.....l'avversario era la melma di Torino.
NESSUNA PIETAAAAAAA'


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Un godimento senza fine.
> Giustamente, solo piselli in faccia, a questi schifosi.



pisellate in faccia mode on!


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Febbraio 2019)

L'atletico non è il sassuolino di turno che non scende neanche in campo


----------



## Wetter (20 Febbraio 2019)

Andiamoci piano,adesso c'è il ritorno...certo meglio partire cosi che sul 2-2

Chiellini senza vergogna,randella chiunque in aerea e fuori poi alla minima spinta cade come se fosse stato scaraventato da un lottatore di Sumo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2019)

Capello che si altera per la ridicolaggine del tuffo di Bonucci e la D'amico che insiste comunque, chiedendo più volte a tutti se il gol è regolare... ahahah, ma che è, ora per caso si bombazza anche Szczesny?


----------



## smallball (20 Febbraio 2019)

Allegri non ci ha capito nulla,Simeone l'ha vinta coi cambi,ecco qui la differenza


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2019)

Eh ma era fallo.... su Chiellini è sempre fallo.
Dai che l'hai pagata segone.


----------



## overlord (20 Febbraio 2019)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Andiamoci piano,adesso c'è il ritorno...certo meglio partire cosi che sul 2-2



Chissà, magari gliele suonano anche a Torino 
0-1 E tanti saluti

#finoalconfine


----------



## mandraghe (20 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Capello che si altera per la ridicolaggine del tuffo di Bonucci e la D'amico che insiste comunque, chiedendo più volte a tutti se il gol è regolare... ahahah, ma che è, ora per caso si bombazza anche Szczesny?




Quella zocc...la scorsa settimana disse “il prossimo turno gioca la “nostra” Juventus”, quindi non mi meraviglio che stia rosicando e cercando scuse.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (20 Febbraio 2019)

Server dei forum juventini più in palla della piattaforma Rousseau xD


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Server dei forum juventini più in palla della piattaforma Rousseau xD



ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

se escono voglio proprio vedere il bilancio di quest'anno con il 34enne a 31 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni.


----------



## andreima (20 Febbraio 2019)

Forum Juve bloccato per rosicume a dire quanto è scarso acciuga. Godo come non mai


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio al posto del cuore ha un bidone dell'immondizia



aahahahahahahah


----------



## Boomer (20 Febbraio 2019)

Quanto godo ragazzi. Se uscissero davvero farebbe ancora più ridere dopo la porcata delle plusvalenze di Gennaio... Sarebbe il regalo perfetto per questi ladri da 4 soldi. Vedere Pippano fare schifo pensa possa curare le peggiori malattie tra l'altro.


----------



## davidsdave80 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Godo Godin!
e speriamo non succeda l'imponderabile al ritorno


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> se escono voglio proprio vedere il bilancio di quest'anno con il 34enne a 31 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni.



E il Pipita rispedito indietro come un sacco di letame


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> se escono voglio proprio vedere il bilancio di quest'anno con il 34enne a 31 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni.



che ci vuole? ancora il chievo, il sassuolo e il bologna non hanno fatto i loro acquisti più importanti della storia....


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2019)

cristina l'ha messa anche stasera a quanto pare

ma i prodi amici juventini son spariti? spunteranno se al ritorno gliela regalano


----------



## Albijol (20 Febbraio 2019)

Bonucci difensore centrale più sopravvalutato della storia, e noi ne sappiamo qualcosa. De Scempio I LOVE YOU


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


>


 bellissimo bellissimo ti immagini Gattuso fare una cosa del genere


----------



## mandraghe (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ricapitolando: rigore e gol annullati dal var, Costa solo davanti al portiere, una traversa, due gol. Cosa inventeranno i giornalisti di SERVIzio per giusticare la figuraccia fatta dalla squadra più forte della storia?


----------



## markjordan (20 Febbraio 2019)

gran gol di cri


----------



## juventino (20 Febbraio 2019)

Siamo fuori e ce lo meritiamo, fine della storia.
L’ho sempre difeso, ma Allegri non riesce proprio a fare quell’ultimo passo che gli manca. Vedere Ronaldo predicare nel deserto così poi è uno stupro al calcio. A giugno dentro Zidane.
Se a giugno arrivano anche 60/70 milioni Dybala va impachettato all’istante.


----------



## andreima (20 Febbraio 2019)

Non dimentichiamo che hanno sbagliato due gol fatti,ragazzi se finiva 5 0 niente da dire


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Server dei forum juventini più in palla della piattaforma Rousseau xD



Ho fatto in tempo a leggere degli ottimi deliri con post del tipo "siamo ancora a febbraio, testa al campionato" buhuahahahahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Siamo fuori e ce lo meritiamo, fine della storia.
> L’ho sempre difeso, ma Allegri non riesce proprio a fare quell’ultimo passo che gli manca. Vedere Ronaldo predicare nel deserto così poi è uno stupro al calcio. A giugno dentro Zidane.
> Se a giugno arrivano anche 60/70 milioni Dybala va impachettato all’istante.



Io ero convinto che la Juve avrebbe vinto la cl quest'anno.. anche per una questione di grandi numeri. Prima o poi. 
Ora credo proprio che siete destinati a non vincerla mai. Godetevi la videocassetta con i rigori di Roma...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il gol di Cristina Parodi su rigore o *rimpallo *a questo punto non è neanche quotato..


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque direi che Allegri coi gobbi ha chiuso...

Cristina chiederà Zidane?


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2019)

bellissimo il replay del 2-0 con cristina che si scansahahahaha


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2019)

grandissima puttxxx ilaria d'amico che insisste sul fallo inesistente di jimenez. 

ancora non mi hanno fatto vedere il gol annullato all'atletico però........

grande marione. 2 assist


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2019)

E comunque anche oggi abbiamo visto un grande giocatore, Dybala.
Che giocatore, che campione.
Lo vogliono tutti, 160 mln per questo fenomeno.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (20 Febbraio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ho fatto in tempo a leggere degli ottimi deliri con post del tipo "siamo ancora a febbraio, testa al campionato" buhuahahahahahah



Buahahahahah 

Eh per questo l'hanno preso CR7 eh 


XD


----------



## juventino (20 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io ero convinto che la Juve avrebbe vinto la cl quest'anno.. anche per una questione di grandi numeri. Prima o poi.
> Ora credo proprio che siete destinati a non vincerla mai. Godetevi la videocassetta con i rigori di Roma...



Non c’entra niente il destino, è proprio l’ambiente alla Juventus ad essere diventato malsano a causa dell’ossessione per la coppa. Il nome di Zidane non l’ho fatto a caso: a mio avviso l’unica concreta possibilità che abbiamo di arrivare a vincere la coppa è affidarsi a chi lo sa fare perché è pacifico ormai chi sta dentro il club (anche a livello tradizionale) non è in grado di farlo.


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Siamo fuori e ce lo meritiamo, fine della storia.
> L’ho sempre difeso, ma Allegri non riesce proprio a fare quell’ultimo passo che gli manca. Vedere Ronaldo predicare nel deserto così poi è uno stupro al calcio. A giugno dentro Zidane.
> Se a giugno arrivano anche 60/70 milioni Dybala va impachettato all’istante.



Come ve la godevate eh st'estate? 
Questo siete, perdenti.
Dybala poi è un altro cessone che proverete a ipervalutare tipo Higuain, fenomeni, poi vediamo se una squadra con tutti 'sti trentenni riuscirà a farsi un altro anno sempre con le stesse motivazioni.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Febbraio 2019)

Premesso che aspetto ad esultare la fine della partita di ritorno, per ora mi limito a godere per questi porci schifosi...

E gli è andata ancora bene... Devono ringraziare il palo e - come di consueto - l'arbitro per il gol annullato...

Ovviamente in tv si stanno sperticando a sottolineare "l'evidente spinta"... Ma per favore... Per trovare un minimo contatto hanno dovuto vedere le immagini da 24 angolazioni diverse... Se contatto c'è stato, era talmente minimo che tanto varrebbe fischiare calcio di rigore al posto di ogni calcio d'angolo, dove si fa ben peggio... Ovviamente chiellini - da bravo commediante gobbo - anche soltanto sfiorato ha fatto un volo di 2 metri...

Patetico poi bonucci a rotolarsi per terra anche dopo il primo gol, sperando che gli annullassero anche quello (ovviamente in tv stanno dicendo che era irregolare pure quello)...
Se penso che questo personaggetto è stato nostro capitano (e che se ben ricordo per un - breve - periodo ne ero stato pure contento) mi viene da dare di stomaco... 
Il posto di questo scarpone impunito è lì, tra i ladri...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2019)

ma come mazzo si fa dio mio ad annullare il gol di morata????

ma dio mio che ladri schifosi


----------



## Emme (20 Febbraio 2019)

Il cholo e klopp i migliori in circolazione...e su radio sportiva gente che si permette di dire che Simeone pratica anticalcio...ma non scherziamo


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

Neanche Scesni in versione Benji Price li ha salvati, che ridere.


----------



## juventino (20 Febbraio 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque direi che Allegri coi gobbi ha chiuso...
> 
> Cristina chiederà Zidane?



Deve chiedere pure di defenestrare Dybala e Bonucci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ilaria d'amico che insisste sul fallo inesistente di jimenez.
> 
> ancora non mi hanno fatto vedere il gol annullato all'atletico però........
> 
> grande marione. 2 assist



Questa è fuori di melone davvero.. neanche se fosse Agnelli stesso a condurre sarebbe così di parte.

Spero che riveda il replay dell'esultanza di Simeone così magari si esalta un po' e si calma, come i cavalli a cui dai lo zuccherino.


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2019)

Al ritorno si troveranno una squadra che fa del controllo il suo pezzo forte, il controllo del campo.
Al Bernabeu fu diverso, le imprese o le quasi imprese a 'sto giro le vedo difficili, contava solo segnare stasera e perdere magari 2-1, ora è finita.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Febbraio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Stasera ha cannato un'occasione clamorosa, eh



Vero... Però dai, ogni volta che tocca palla crea il panico nella difesa avversaria...


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa è fuori di melone davvero.. neanche se fosse Agnelli stesso a condurre sarebbe così di parte.
> 
> Spero che riveda il replay dell'esultanza di Simeone così magari si esalta un po' e si calma, come i cavalli a cui dai lo zuccherino.



Probabilmente il gesto era riferito proprio a lei


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ahahahahahahahahaha la D'Amico "se il gesto lo avesse fatto Allegri saremmo rimasti a bocca aperta"


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa è fuori di melone davvero.. neanche se fosse Agnelli stesso a condurre sarebbe così di parte.
> 
> Spero che riveda il replay dell'esultanza di Simeone così magari si esalta un po' e si calma, come i cavalli a cui dai lo zuccherino.



Non me ne vogliano le donne del Forum per la battuta... Ma forse Collovati non ha tutti i torti


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahaha la D'Amico "se il gesto lo avesse fatto Allegri saremmo rimasti a bocca aperta"



Di lei, nello specifico, non ne dubito affatto.


----------



## leviatano (20 Febbraio 2019)

Emme ha scritto:


> Il cholo e klopp i migliori in circolazione...e su radio sportiva gente che si permette di dire che Simeone pratica anticalcio...ma non scherziamo



gli piacerebbe.
Allegri è l'anticalcio, Simeone ha messo in saccoccia il grande maestro della tattica di Sto [email protected] con cambi e perchè lui il pressing e il baricentro alto lo esercita rispetto.
[MENTION=4160]leviatano[/MENTION] basta parole censurate


----------



## GenioSavicevic (20 Febbraio 2019)

Questa è la dimostrazione che il rubare in Italia continuamente anzichè fargli un favore è per loro stessi dannoso. Non sono allenati a giocare partite con avversari forti e soprattutto a giocare partite vere. In italia appena la partita si fa dura hanno l'aiutino e gli fa sembrare che sia tutto facile. In europa serve l'attitudine alla guerra che inevitabilmente in italia non hanno perchè giocano sempre in 15. I tifosi gobbi, compresi quelli qua dentro, anzichè cercare scuse per difendere decisioni assurde degli arbitri dovrebbero incaxxarsi esattamente come i tifosi avversari perchè tutto ciò li porta a non essere allenati alle partite dure. Detto questo aspettiamo a godere perchè non è finita ancora, al ritorno saranno un pelo più "allenati"


----------



## Wetter (20 Febbraio 2019)

Bonucci si è buttato perchè sapeva che in Italia gli avrebbero fischiato fallo al 100%,se non l'arbitro lo avrebbe fatto il Var,non raccontiamoci 
[MENTION=4301]Wetter[/MENTION] no parole censurate.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Febbraio 2019)

Passerà la Juve grazie al fattore Stadium


----------



## vota DC (20 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Deve chiedere pure di defenestrare Dybala e Bonucci.



Non ce lo vedo Zidane ordinare agli altri di scansarsi affinché CR7 faccia bella figura, è una cosa diventata evidente fin dalla seconda partita dopo quello che è accaduto contro il Chievo. Lo prende a testate piuttosto. CR7 penso che sia diventato come Dick Dastardly ormai, vuole vincere sì ma subito e facile.
C'è poi da vedere se non approfitterà del caos per chiedere Andrè Silva.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Febbraio 2019)

La D’amico A Pirlo: “come è giocare queste partite di cl, tu che hai giocato la finale con la Juve?” Pirlo imbarazzato: “veramente ho giocato finali anche col Milan”.............


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Febbraio 2019)

allegri è un allenatore ridicolo, la juve sta perdendo anni


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Febbraio 2019)

La Juve e' stata piallata stasera, gli ha detto bene che e' finita solo 2-0 per l'Atletico. Occhio pero' a darli per morti, Simeone al ritorno dovra' preparare un'altra grande gara.

Una domanda poi, Dybala ha giocato? Quanto vale, 150 milioni? Si, di calci sugli zebedei.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahaha la D'Amico "se il gesto lo avesse fatto Allegri saremmo rimasti a bocca aperta"



post del mese


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La D’amico A Pirlo: “come è giocare queste partite di cl, tu che hai giocato la finale con la Juve?” Pirlo imbarazzato: “veramente ho giocato finali anche col Milan”.............



Eh ma non sono di parte nono.. Se penso alla regola di non commentare le fonti delle notizie...


----------



## Igniorante (20 Febbraio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La D’amico A Pirlo: “come è giocare queste partite di cl, tu che hai giocato la finale con la Juve?” Pirlo imbarazzato: “veramente ho giocato finali anche col Milan”.............



Incommentabile, questa signora. 
Come fatto già altre volte, invito tutti a disdire Scai e non regalare altri soldi a questi luridi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Levate la D'Amico e dateci la Leotta che almeno non capisce un razzo ma non è di parte come sta schifosa. Godo a vedere Capello che la prende dolcemente a bastonate sulle gengive


----------



## falconez (20 Febbraio 2019)

Se non si crea neanche mezza azione in tutta la partita si deve uscire,punto.
L'[email protected] in panchina non impara mai dagli errori,è proprio limitato.
Non puoi sperare di sfangare un pareggio (perchè sarebbe stato il massimo possibile con questi cadaveri in campo) senza creare mezza azione.
Se non si cambia pesantemente (guida tecnica e tanti inadeguati e/o sopravvalutati che pascolano a Vinovo) non se ne uscirà mai.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> post del mese



AHAHAAH quoto...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La D’amico A Pirlo: “come è giocare queste partite di cl, tu che hai giocato la finale con la Juve?” Pirlo imbarazzato: “veramente ho giocato finali anche col Milan”.............



veramente col milan le ha vinte buahahahahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2019)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Bonucci si è buttato perchè sapeva che in Italia gli avrebbero fischiato fallo al 100%



Capello l'ha praticamente detto esplicitamente.


----------



## Dell'erba (20 Febbraio 2019)

Centrocampo insufficiente.

Allegri indifendibile, ciao mister, grazie di tutto, bisogna cambiare, prepara la valigia.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Capello l'ha praticamente detto esplicitamente.



Me lo sono perso... Grande Don Fabio... Che gli ha detto?


----------



## Dell'erba (20 Febbraio 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> allegri è un allenatore ridicolo, la juve sta perdendo anni



Se uscirà, molto probabilmente data l'andata, andrà via. Non possono permettersi di sprecare l'investimento Ronaldo perché lui fa il cagòn.


----------



## andreima (20 Febbraio 2019)

Scusi sig pirlo lei ha mai giocato una finale col Milan..ma veda un po' lei ..l.ho anche vinte gobba schifosa che piangi da tutta la serata..la donna più odiata d.italia seconda la wanda


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La D’amico A Pirlo: “come è giocare queste partite di cl, tu che hai giocato la finale con la Juve?” Pirlo imbarazzato: “veramente ho giocato finali anche col Milan”.............



Col Milan le ha anche vinte, tra l'altro...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Me lo sono perso... Grande Don Fabio... Che gli ha detto?



Ha detto che in italia ci si tuffa per delle stupidate sperando sempre di avere dei fischi, prendendo l'esempio di Bonucci, e quindi non si è abituati alle tensioni e ai ritmi delle partite europee.


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Se uscirà, molto probabilmente data l'andata, andrà via. Non possono permettersi di sprecare l'investimento Ronaldo perché lui fa il cagòn.



Forse non avete capito mica tanto bene voi juventini, prendere Ronaldo 34 enne per 200 mlrd vuol dire solo una cosa: o la vinci o le finanze verranno devastate perché nessuno si prenderebbe mai un giocatore con quell'ingaggio per giocare amichevoli e vincere uno scudettino, nessuno.
Un branco di minkioni invece sì, voi lo avete fatto, ma Ronaldo o lo inserisci pian piano in un sistema o difficilmente può portare chissà che miglioramenti (nelle partite vere) quando la tua squadra ha un centrocampo con Matuidi o un segone come Bentancur, una difesa vecchissima da ora o mai più, un attacco che non ha praticamente n° 9, questa Juve è a fine ciclo e a fine ciclo non spendi 100 mln per una stella quando devi rifare mezza squadra e cambiare pure quell'asino in panchina.
Vediamo come assorbite quest'altra botta, vediamo se i vecchietti avranno ancora voglia di farsi un altro anno, un anno perché persa la finale, l'anno dopo "torto", quest'anno che? colpa del var?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Febbraio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Forse non avete capito mica tanto bene voi juventini, prendere Ronaldo 34 enne per 200 mlrd vuol dire solo una cosa: o la vinci o le finanze verranno devastate perché nessuno si prenderebbe mai un giocatore con quell'ingaggio per giocare amichevoli e vincere uno scudettino, nessuno.
> Un branco di minkioni invece sì, voi lo avete fatto, ma Ronaldo o lo inserisci pian piano in un sistema o difficilmente può portare chissà che miglioramenti (nelle partite vere) quando la tua squadra ha un centrocampo con Matuidi o un segone come Bentancur, una difesa vecchissima da ora o mai più, un attacco che non ha praticamente n° 9, questa Juve è a fine ciclo e a fine ciclo non spendi 100 mln per una stella quando devi rifare mezza squadra e cambiare pure quell'asino in panchina.
> Vediamo come assorbite quest'altra botta, vediamo se i vecchietti avranno ancora voglia di farsi un altro anno, un anno perché persa la finale, l'anno dopo "torto", quest'anno che? colpa del var?



Però dai, se c'era Nedved.....


----------



## andreima (21 Febbraio 2019)

Se non passa agli ottavi tutti gli sponsor che vanno dietro a Cristina prendono un cactus e lo infilano nelle orecchie a mafielli..


----------



## andreima (21 Febbraio 2019)

Disastro economico


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Come sto godendo ragazzi. Se questi escono, si preannuncia un fallimento economico-sportivo senza precedenti ahahahaha. Daje Simeone, ti vogliamo cosi anche a Torino.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque, con un allenatore ed un pubblico così, è impossibile non simpatizzare per l'Atletico.
Oltretutto sono anni che questi fanno le nozze coi fichi secchi.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2019)

state comunque sottovalutando la juve...
non è forte come pensano gli juventini e i giornalisti, anni luce dalle vere juventus del passato, ma è una gran bella squadra. Ha tutte le possibilità di ribaltarla.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Finché si pagano Ronaldo coi 100 milioni incassati da Sturaro Audero Mandragora Cerri Favilli non hanno niente da temere a livello di bilancio.
Il problema per loro è che Allegri ha normalizzato “il giocatore più forte del mondo”, l’uomo dei record, il simbolo mondiale della Champions facendogli segnare la bellezza di un solo gollaccio.
Chissà gli sponsor ma contenti che saranno


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2019)

Quanto sarebbe bello tra qualche anno Klopp da noi e Simeone dai cugini a giocarci lo scudetto(e non solo) con la Juve tagliata fuori da tutto


----------



## fra29 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso la Juve per poco faceva il miracolo. Ma l'Atletico non è il real, difficile che prendino 3 gol



È sopratutto in trasferta non avevano nulla da perdere. 
In casa devi farne 2 ma con il terrore del goal subito.. 

P. S. In Europa se giochi per lo 0-0 va SEMPRE male


----------



## Victorss (21 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Quanto sarebbe bello tra qualche anno Klopp da noi e Simeone dai cugini a giocarci lo scudetto(e non solo) con la Juve tagliata fuori da tutto



Per Klopp io farei follie carnali.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> E il Pipita rispedito indietro come un sacco di letame



Mamma mia davvero, può essere un mese abbastanza tragico per la Juve su molti fronti per il futuro.


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Febbraio 2019)

C'è ancora il ritorno raga, si gufa fino alla fine! Non rischiamo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Per Klopp io farei follie carnali.



A chi lo dici fratello rossonero.


----------



## juventino (21 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Quanto sarebbe bello tra qualche anno Klopp da noi e Simeone dai cugini a giocarci lo scudetto(e non solo) con la Juve tagliata fuori da tutto



Klopp finora ha perso tutte le finali che ha giocato (in effetti sembra più adatto a noi...), sia in Champions che in Europa League. Il Milan se vuole tornare subito in alto in Europa deve puntare su Guardiola.


----------



## fra29 (21 Febbraio 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> bellissimo bellissimo ti immagini Gattuso fare una cosa del genere



Rino dovrebbe essere un po' più pazzo, aizzare più il tifo.. In campo era un pazzo e in panca sembra Zeman..


----------



## bmb (21 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Per Klopp io farei follie carnali.



Purtroppo Suso e Calhanoglu non sono materie prime per Jurgen.


----------



## bmb (21 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Klopp finora ha perso tutte le finali che ha giocato (in effetti sembra più adatto a noi...), sia in Champions che in Europa League. Il Milan se vuole tornare subito in alto in Europa deve puntare su Guardiola.



Obbiettivamente, per un Milan che ambisce a qualcosa di più di un quarto posto/ottavi di CL, è l'unico che andrei prendere.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Klopp finora ha perso tutte le finali che ha giocato (in effetti sembra più adatto a noi...), sia in Champions che in Europa League. Il Milan se vuole tornare subito in alto in Europa deve puntare su Guardiola.



Guardiola mi sembra uno da pappa pronta, lo dice la sua carriera. Lo vedrei molto più fattibile da voi che da noi, non verrà mai al Milan in ricostruzione, a differenza di Klopp che che il Liverpool l'ha preso in totale ricostruzione.
Sulle finali, non mi preoccupa, ha sempre avuto la squadra sfavorita, tranne in Europa League dove però fu un furto a mano armata del Siviglia per fargli vincere la terza consecutiva. 
Poi come è stato detto, la mentalità la fa la squadra,la società,credo che da noi Klopp potrebbe fare definitivamente il salto di qualità e poi comunque ha ancora 2-3 anni al Liverpool che può continuare a crescere oltre ad essere ancora giovane. 

La cosa che mi piace di Klopp e Simeone è che riescono sempre a plasmare la squadra alle proprie idee anche se con interpreti che cambiano.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Klopp finora ha perso tutte le finali che ha giocato (in effetti sembra più adatto a noi...), sia in Champions che in Europa League. Il Milan se vuole tornare subito in alto in Europa deve puntare su Guardiola.



Non abbiamo i giocatori adatti per un profilo del genere.
E non parlo di appeal della rosa ma proprio di qualità dei singoli, soprattutto a centrocampo e sugli esterni.
Ne passeranno di anni prima di poter vedere un Guardiola sulla nostra panchina.


----------



## Davidoff (21 Febbraio 2019)

Esultate solo dopo il ritorno, possono ancora passare. Certo stasera hanno fatto una partita orrenda, é assurdo che una squadra con un non-gioco simile abbia vinto lo scudetto già a gennaio, fa capire che campionato mediocre sia quello italiano...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Godo tremendamente, giusto che vadano fuori.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Febbraio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La D’amico A Pirlo: “come è giocare queste partite di cl, tu che hai giocato la finale con la Juve?” Pirlo imbarazzato: “veramente ho giocato finali anche col Milan”.............



quanto li odio quelli di sky sport juve. 
vergognosi. 

spero che il psg di suo marito esca con una cappellata di buffon decisiva.


----------



## juventino (21 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Guardiola mi sembra uno da pappa pronta, lo dice la sua carriera. Lo vedrei molto più fattibile da voi che da noi, non verrà mai al Milan in ricostruzione, a differenza di Klopp che che il Liverpool l'ha preso in totale ricostruzione.
> Sulle finali, non mi preoccupa, ha sempre avuto la squadra sfavorita, tranne in Europa League dove però fu un furto a mano armata del Siviglia per fargli vincere la terza consecutiva.
> Poi come è stato detto, la mentalità la fa la squadra,la società,credo che da noi Klopp potrebbe fare definitivamente il salto di qualità e poi comunque ha ancora 2-3 anni al Liverpool che può continuare a crescere oltre ad essere ancora giovane.
> 
> La cosa che mi piace di Klopp e Simeone è che riescono sempre a plasmare la squadra alle proprie idee anche se con interpreti che cambiano.



Diciamo che è un allenatore affermato, fatto e finito; quando in carriera hai vinto tutto e hai addirittura rivoluzionato il calcio diventa facile “imborghesirsi” e non provare più a proporre qualcosa di nuovo. Per me è l’allenatore più completo, giusto compromesso tra un gestore di giocatori ed uno che punta sul gioco. Un Ancelotti diciamo.
Klopp a me piace ed è vero che ha sempre affrontato le finali con la squadra sfavorita in Champions, ma l’identità che da alle sue squadre la trovo ancora troppo troppo sbilanciata in attacco (tanto è vero che il Liverpool ha sempre faticato parecchio in trasferta quest’anno). Può ancora migliorare, ma deve trovare un equilibrio.
Su Simeone ho poco da dire, l’unico dubbio è vederlo fuori da un contesto come l’Atletico (non tutte le stelle sono disposte a mettersi a totale disposizione dell’allenatore).



Igniorante ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo i giocatori adatti per un profilo del genere.
> E non parlo di appeal della rosa ma proprio di qualità dei singoli, soprattutto a centrocampo e sugli esterni.
> Ne passeranno di anni prima di poter vedere un Guardiola sulla nostra panchina.



Vero, ma se ci fosse la possibilità dovrebbe essere il primo nome. Come ho già detto su a me ricorda molto Ancelotti.


----------



## malos (21 Febbraio 2019)

Capello da applausi a scena aperta 

Sarà l'ultima sua presenza a sky...


----------



## Igniorante (21 Febbraio 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> Capello da applausi a sena aperta



Che dice?


----------



## malos (21 Febbraio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Che dice?



Intanto ha tentato più volte di zittire la D'Amico che cercava scuse ridicole per giustificare la prestazione dei gobbi, poi ha criticato il gioco dell juve, che a parte il portiere e forse Chiellini hanno giocato male tutti, che è inutile buttarsi per una spintarella perchè in Europa non ci cascano, se si vuole fare qualcosa di più bisogna tirar fuori le palle, eccetera...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2019)

Una squadra orrenda la Juventus, fortunati ad averne presi solo due. Per il ritorno è ancora tutto aperto, vedremo.


----------



## davidelynch (21 Febbraio 2019)

Per la gufata finale dobbiamo tutti giocare il 3-0 della Juve nella partita di ritorno, se poi passano ugualmente andremo tutti alla cassa e ci sarà comunque da ridere


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2019)

Ricordate che l'atletico gioca in casa la finale. Se la juve riesce a passare tanto di cappello. Spero solo che se dovesse accadere non sia per mano di soggetti terzi. Il calcio non merita questo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Per la gufata finale dobbiamo tutti giocare il 3-0 della Juve nella partita di ritorno, se poi passano ugualmente andremo tutti alla cassa e ci sarà comunque da ridere



Mamma mia verissimo. Lo vado a fare domani mattina se ci son già le quote ahahah


----------



## Dieg (21 Febbraio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Oltretutto sono anni che questi fanno le nozze coi fichi secchi.



Opinabile. Stadio e rosa più ricchi di quelli della Rube. Senza contare il mostruoso stipendio di Simeone.


----------



## Casnop (21 Febbraio 2019)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Finché si pagano Ronaldo coi 100 milioni incassati da Sturaro Audero Mandragora Cerri Favilli non hanno niente da temere a livello di bilancio.
> Il problema per loro è che Allegri ha normalizzato “il giocatore più forte del mondo”, l’uomo dei record, il simbolo mondiale della Champions facendogli segnare la bellezza di un solo gollaccio.
> Chissà gli sponsor ma contenti che saranno


Il tema è più complesso, non è in discussione la sostenibilità finanziaria di Cristiano Ronaldo, ma la compatibilità di questa con un programmazione di mercato che a breve si imporrà per rimediare all'inevitabile decadimento psicofisico di una rosa in età avanzata in molti dei suoi fondamentali componenti, che andranno rimpiazzati contestualmente con giocatori di pari livello, per non abbassare il livello di competitività della squadra. Ed ecco allora la ricerca di costosi parametri zero come Ramsey, una occasione (relativa, per il vero) che non sarà semplice replicare sul mercato. La Juventus ha la sufficienza finanziaria, ad oggi, per una massiccia campagna di rafforzamento che non passi attraverso la cessione forzata di alcuni suoi giocatori di maggiore mercato (Dybala, Douglas Costa, Pjanic)? Gli indicatori disponibili, nel giudizio di analisti indipendenti, dicono di no, e ciò proprio per la incidenza del gravoso ammortamento finanziario di Cristiano Ronaldo (80 milioni di euro per ciascuno dei prossimi tre esercizi), ed un alto monte ingaggi, che porta l'indebitamento netto ad un valore superiore del triplo rispetto alla redditività netta, un rapporto considerato virtualmente insostenibile. Ecco allora il necessario ricorso a massicci saldi attivi dal player trading, che però contraddice la strategia di un club che di qui a breve avrebbe piuttosto interesse a spendere che ad incassare. Vedremo come a Torino gestiranno il loro prossimo futuro, di certo premature uscite dalla Champions League non favoriscono questo processo.


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Febbraio 2019)

Lo scrivo da mesi, è la peggior Juventus da quando hanno aperto il nuovo stadio, inferiore a quella di Matri e Quagliarella del primo anno. Squadra spompata, piena di gente vecchia e a mezzo chilometro dal ritiro o giovani sopravvalutati. 
Contano poco i record in campionato, tenendo conto che in questa serie A il Napoli di Sarri stava quasi per accumulare 100 punti l'anno scorso.
L'acquisto di Ronaldo è servito solo ad aggravare le casse, rendere ancora più stantio e conservativo il progetto tattico (tanto ci pensa lui a vincere le partite..) e a prendersi più pernacchie nel momento delle inevitabili sconfitte.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Per la gufata finale dobbiamo tutti giocare il 3-0 della Juve nella partita di ritorno, se poi passano ugualmente andremo tutti alla cassa e ci sarà comunque da ridere


Non è così semplice possono passare anche col 2-0 al 90' e poi supplementari o rigori


----------



## Emme (21 Febbraio 2019)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Bonucci si è buttato perchè sapeva che in Italia gli avrebbero fischiato fallo al 100%,se non l'arbitro lo avrebbe fatto il Var,non raccontiamoci
> [MENTION=4301]Wetter[/MENTION] no parole censurate.



Se guardi bene il replay, Bonucci guarda benissimo l'azione fino al gol poi quando capisce che la palle é in rete rimette le mani sulla testa e si divincola come una tartaruga rovesciata...RI DI CO LO, incredibile ed era capitano del Milan...pffff


----------



## Sotiris (21 Febbraio 2019)

Godo come un maiale.
Questo è quello che succede quando da 8 anni rubi il campionato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Febbraio 2019)

Godo parecchio. Però questi non vanno mai dati per spacciati. Ricordiamoci che hanno una rosa fortissima e CR7. Il ritorno è ancora molto aperto. Se fanno gol nei primi 15 minuti per l'Atletico si metterà malissimo. Quindi stiamo calmi. Per ora però godiamo


----------



## Djici (21 Febbraio 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> Intanto ha tentato più volte di zittire la D'Amico che cercava scuse ridicole per giustificare la prestazione dei gobbi, poi ha criticato il gioco dell juve, che a parte il portiere e forse Chiellini hanno giocato male tutti, che è inutile buttarsi per una spintarella perchè in Europa non ci cascano, se si vuole fare qualcosa di più bisogna tirar fuori le palle, eccetera...


----------



## Maximo (21 Febbraio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il tema è più complesso, non è in discussione la sostenibilità finanziaria di Cristiano Ronaldo, ma la compatibilità di questa con un programmazione di mercato che a breve si imporrà per rimediare all'inevitabile decadimento psicofisico di una rosa in età avanzata in molti dei suoi fondamentali componenti, che andranno rimpiazzati contestualmente con giocatori di pari livello, per non abbassare il livello di competitività della squadra. Ed ecco allora la ricerca di costosi parametri zero come Ramsey, una occasione (relativa, per il vero) che non sarà semplice replicare sul mercato. La Juventus ha la sufficienza finanziaria, ad oggi, per una massiccia campagna di rafforzamento che non passi attraverso la cessione forzata di alcuni suoi giocatori di maggiore mercato (Dybala, Douglas Costa, Pjanic)? Gli indicatori disponibili, nel giudizio di analisti indipendenti, dicono di no, e ciò proprio per la incidenza del gravoso ammortamento finanziario di Cristiano Ronaldo (80 milioni di euro per ciascuno dei prossimi tre esercizi), ed un alto monte ingaggi, che porta l'indebitamento netto ad un valore superiore del triplo rispetto alla redditività netta, un rapporto considerato virtualmente insostenibile. Ecco allora il necessario ricorso a massicci saldi attivi dal player trading, che però contraddice la strategia di un club che di qui a breve avrebbe piuttosto interesse a spendere che ad incassare. Vedremo come a Torino gestiranno il loro prossimo futuro, di certo premature uscite dalla Champions League non favoriscono questo processo.



La Juventus quest'anno ha fatto all-in puntando su C. Ronaldo con l'intento dichiarato di vincere la Champions. Se dovesse uscire agli ottavi sarebbe un disastro sportivo oltre che economico, con buona pace di quel buffone di Allegri che ha dichiarato che la Juve non è obbligata a vincere la coppa dalle grandi orecchie.


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo da mesi, è la peggior Juventus da quando hanno aperto il nuovo stadio, inferiore a quella di Matri e Quagliarella del primo anno. Squadra spompata, piena di gente vecchia e a mezzo chilometro dal ritiro o giovani sopravvalutati.
> Contano poco i record in campionato, tenendo conto che in questa serie A il Napoli di Sarri stava quasi per accumulare 100 punti l'anno scorso.
> L'acquisto di Ronaldo è servito solo ad aggravare le casse, rendere ancora più stantio e conservativo il progetto tattico (tanto ci pensa lui a vincere le partite..) e a prendersi più pernacchie nel momento delle inevitabili sconfitte.



E vogliono comprare anche Marcelo, anziché ringiovanire la difesa questi la invecchiano


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Ma sul gol annullato Chiellini esplode su una mina antiuomo?! 
Sul primo invece malore per bonucci... e sul secondo CR7 sente la porta da ogni posizione.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2019)

Ragazzi, mi fa male. Ho goduto troppo.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Febbraio 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> Intanto ha tentato più volte di zittire la D'Amico che cercava scuse ridicole per giustificare la prestazione dei gobbi, poi ha criticato il gioco dell juve, che a parte il portiere e forse Chiellini hanno giocato male tutti, che è inutile buttarsi per una spintarella perchè in Europa non ci cascano, se si vuole fare qualcosa di più bisogna tirar fuori le palle, eccetera...



Don Fabio


----------



## overlord (21 Febbraio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Forse non avete capito mica tanto bene voi juventini, prendere Ronaldo 34 enne per 200 mlrd vuol dire solo una cosa: o la vinci o le finanze verranno devastate perché nessuno si prenderebbe mai un giocatore con quell'ingaggio per giocare amichevoli e vincere uno scudettino, nessuno.
> Un branco di minkioni invece sì, voi lo avete fatto, ma Ronaldo o lo inserisci pian piano in un sistema o difficilmente può portare chissà che miglioramenti (nelle partite vere) quando la tua squadra ha un centrocampo con Matuidi o un segone come Bentancur, una difesa vecchissima da ora o mai più, un attacco che non ha praticamente n° 9, questa Juve è a fine ciclo e a fine ciclo non spendi 100 mln per una stella quando devi rifare mezza squadra e cambiare pure quell'asino in panchina.
> Vediamo come assorbite quest'altra botta, vediamo se i vecchietti avranno ancora voglia di farsi un altro anno, un anno perché persa la finale, l'anno dopo "torto", quest'anno che? colpa del var?



e ma tanto hanno il nuovo bond tra i 100 e i 200 milioni per "crescere ancora" (cit. della stampa italiana.)
Se dovessero uscire altro che bond gli servirebbe per pagare Cristina e tutto il resto. luride melme


----------



## overlord (21 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> state comunque sottovalutando la juve...
> non è forte come pensano gli juventini e i giornalisti, anni luce dalle vere juventus del passato, ma è una gran bella squadra. Ha tutte le possibilità di ribaltarla.




no krystof questi devono fallire malamente. loro e i loro spocchiosi tifosi a partire da quella maledetta faccia da pesce lesso del loro presidente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> C'è ancora il ritorno raga, si gufa fino alla fine! Non rischiamo



questa si che è esperienza.

infatti oggi si controllano le quote e si va a piazzare la juve vincente champions


----------



## AndresTh98 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Simeone: " Sappiamo che a Torino.....A Torino[espressione di chi la sa lunga]...conosciamo già tutto..Non sarà facile"


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Non avrei mai pensato che la Juve sarebbe stata piallata in questo modo..primo tempo dignitoso, nella ripresa sono stati letteralmente stuprati sotto ogni aspetto: tattico, tecnico, fisico.

Poteva finire 4-0 e non ci sarebbe stato nulla da recriminare, la Juve ha fatto 2 tiri, uno su punizione, in 90 minuti..

Mah..ha ragione allegri, hanno giocato talmente male che al ritorno possono solo fare meglio..direi che le chance di passare ora sono il 25%


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2019)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Simeone: " Sappiamo che a Torino.....A Torino[espressione di chi la sa lunga]...conosciamo già tutto..Non sarà facile"



Bé..lui c'era nel '98 se non erro..


----------



## Black (21 Febbraio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> godiamo con Godin. Sarebbe bello



mi autoquoto.... goduto un sacco


----------



## odasensei (21 Febbraio 2019)

Partitaccia, alla fine ha vinto chi ha osato di più, posto che entrambe le due formazioni iniziali erano senza senso con l'Atletico senza esterni (si Saul e Koke giocatori universali ma non nell'Atletico, dove le ripartenze sono tutto, infatti fino ai cambi sulle fasce sono stati nulli) e la Juve con una catena di destra (Dybala lasciato "morire" così è scandaloso, De Sciglio inguardabile a certi livelli) e centrocampo inguardabile (se Pjanic sta male a maggior ragione devi inserire Cancelo, in modo da avere più soluzioni di palleggio)
Atletico con un piede e mezzo ai quarti, difendere il vantaggio è quello che sanno fare meglio
Diego Costa giocatore finito comunque, altro che grave assenza per il ritorno


----------



## PM3 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> mi autoquoto.... goduto un sacco



Grande!

Juve dominata.
Pessimo Allegri, ha uno squadrone e non riesce nemmeno ad imbastire un'azione pericolosa... 

Sono forse l'unico non Juventino schifato dall'esultanza di Simeone. Un conto è se l'avesse fatto un tifoso, un conto è un allenatore che deve dare l'esempio. Ora si beccherà una giusta squalifica, che non aiuterà di certo la squadra per il ritorno.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2019)

mah spero di vedere i gobbi uscire prendendo pali, traverse e con rigori e gol annullati dal VAR


----------



## Black (21 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mah spero di vedere i gobbi uscire prendendo pali, traverse e con rigori e gol annullati dal VAR



pali, traverse ok. Ma gol annullati impossibile. Già ieri si è vista l'influenza di Agnelli. Gol annullato in maniera ridicola e ammonizioni puntualissime agli unici 2 diffidati dell'Atletico. Occhio all'arbitraggio al ritorno


----------



## overlord (21 Febbraio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> pali, traverse ok. Ma gol annullati impossibile. Già ieri si è vista l'influenza di Agnelli. Gol annullato in maniera ridicola e ammonizioni puntualissime agli unici 2 diffidati dell'Atletico.* Occhio all'arbitraggio al ritorno*



E' l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa.
Come suggerito da qualcuno...10 euro sul 3-0 le punto. Scommessa win-win


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La D’amico A Pirlo: “come è giocare queste partite di cl, tu che hai giocato la finale con la Juve?” Pirlo imbarazzato: “veramente ho giocato finali anche col Milan”.............



Col milan le ha vinte.
Piccolo particolare, una proprio contro la rube.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2019)

Ho visto una juve pessima, non riusciva a giocare una palla in verticale.
Direi che simeone ha surclassato e ridicolizzato allegri.
E' finita 2-0 ma si percepiva chiaramente che vi era una sola squadra in campo. Gli uomini di simeone hanno vinto tutti i duelli fisici e tecnici.
Chiaramente allegri sperava di uscire dal wanda con lo 0-0 perchè nulla ha fatto nelle mosse , nelle scelte e nella tattica per provare a trovare il gol.
I grandi fenomeni della juve in campo si sono nascosti come spesso capita in champions.
Dybala e pjanic su tutti.


----------



## Black (21 Febbraio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> E' l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa.
> Come suggerito da qualcuno...10 euro sul 3-0 le punto. Scommessa win-win



non punto MAI sulla Juve vincente. Sarebbero soldi sporchi


----------



## andreima (21 Febbraio 2019)

[MENTION=2428]andreima[/MENTION] se continui ad usare parole censurate verrai bannato.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Grande!
> 
> Juve dominata.
> Pessimo Allegri, ha uno squadrone e non riesce nemmeno ad imbastire un'azione pericolosa...
> ...



Io sono d'accordo con te. Aldilà della non-juventinità. Gesto per me abbastanza schifosotto. Mi dà fastidio vedere Gattuso, contrariamente a quanto faceva da giocatore, comportarsi sempre con rigido perbenismo, ma vedere Simeone fare quei gesti gratuiti è altrettanto disdicevole e poco riguardoso. Per me è da condannare, e così facendo si innalza la tensione che poi porta a far sragionare i tifosi, con prevedibili conseguenze.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Eh ma se il conad stadium ha 10 posti in tutto non puoi pensare che ci sia tanto posto per i tifosi dell'atletico


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te. Aldilà della non-juventinità. Gesto per me abbastanza schifosotto. Mi dà fastidio vedere Gattuso, contrariamente a quanto faceva da giocatore, comportarsi sempre con rigido perbenismo, ma vedere Simeone fare quei gesti gratuiti è altrettanto disdicevole e poco riguardoso. Per me è da condannare, e così facendo si innalza la tensione che poi porta a far sragionare i tifosi, con prevedibili conseguenze.



Simeone è un tutt'uno con quella tifoseria : non è solo l'allenatore dell'atletico ma anche la guida carismatica di quella gente.
Il gesto è volgare e da condannare ma non era un'offesa alla juve, era un'esultanza un pò cosi per voler dire che la squadra ha palle.
Sarà sicuramente multato ma non credo squalificato.
Dopo una traversa, un gol sbagliato a tu per tu col portiere, un rigore annullato col var , un gol annullato sempre col var era lecito pensare che la juve avrebbe avuto il colpo di coda per la beffa finale invece gli uomini di simeone non si son fermati un attimo e , contro tutto e tutti, hanno trovato gol e raddoppio sul finale.
Con chi?
Coi due leoni della difesa.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2019)

titolo sotto del 10% e siamo alle 10... tutto come previsto..


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> titolo sotto del 10% e siamo alle 10... tutto come previsto..



Che intendi?


----------



## odasensei (21 Febbraio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che intendi?



Borsa


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Borsa



Esatto, perché non so se la guardate, ma tutte le operazioni che fanno gli agnelli sembrano di tipo speculativo. Si è preso Ronaldo per alzare il valore della società e renderla più appetibile, bolla speculativa.... si è preso spazio in campionato e, con la botta Ramsey, altra bolla speculativa. Ora il nuovo crollo. Qualcuno ci sta guadagnando di brutto, perché qua non si tratta di oscillazioni fisiologiche quando sono di questa portata (il titolo non è acquistato da tifosi contenti o delusi).


----------



## Igniorante (21 Febbraio 2019)

Sicuramente oggi tutti i media saranno ancora a parlare del "deplorevole" gesto di Simeone.
E invece ha fatto bene, dopo il gol annullato ed i continui tuffi dei gobbi, è stato anche troppo signore.
Doveva sputare verso il settore ospiti.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sicuramente oggi tutti i media saranno ancora a parlare del "deplorevole" gesto di Simeone.
> E invece ha fatto bene, dopo il gol annullato ed i continui tuffi dei gobbi, è stato anche troppo signore.
> Doveva sputare verso il settore ospiti.



No ma sinceramente non ha senso. Gesto fuori le righe, ma stava avendo un infarto, serve capirlo e non lo considero neanche antisportivo in realtà, perché rivolto ai suoi tifosi.

Dall'altra parte ci sta CR7 che fa un gesto antisportivo, la manita, seguito dal comportamento di Bonucci che sdraiato con le mani sulla faccia guarda l'azione e poi scatta lamentando dolori inventati solo dopo il goal. 

Gli italiani farebbero bene a essere oggettivi e riconoscere i comportamenti che fanno male al calcio... ma i giornali, come dici, già parlano solo di quello. Serve a distrarre i meno accorti..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Godo troppo a vedere i rubenters spalare fango su acciughina, ma la squadra più forte della storia non dovrebbe vincere anche senza allenatore? Ma Cristina non dovrebbe vincerla da solo la champions? Ma la coppia Schifucci Chiellini non era più forte di quella Baresi Maldini? Eh? Eh? Eh?


----------



## leviatano (21 Febbraio 2019)

Chissà se adesso quelli capiscono pure il perchè hai 13 punti di vantaggio in campionato e in Europa prendi le vergate sul popò.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Godo troppo a vedere i rubenters spalare fango su acciughina, ma la squadra più forte della storia non dovrebbe vincere anche senza allenatore? Ma Cristina non dovrebbe vincerla da solo la champions? Ma la coppia Schifucci Chiellini non era più forte di quella Baresi Maldini? Eh? Eh? Eh?



Hai toccato il punto. Sono convinto che con un allenatore serio la juve degli ultimi anni una coppa l'avrebbe portata a casa, ma la realtà è che la squadra è sopravvalutata. Non dimentichiamoci che Bonucci e Chiellini erano degli scarpari ai nostri occhi fintanto che c'erano difensori di altra caratura (Nesta... per restare in casa nostra).
Con questo ovviamente non sminuisco la BBC, che è diventata tale solo per l'affiatamento fra di loro, non per i valori individuali. E la stessa cosa capita con gli altri giocatori della juve che giocano da tantissimi anni insieme, rendendo più del valore individuale.

Il resto è un insieme di montati, presuntuosi e arroganti. Dal principino Dybala, a CR7, passando per Pjanic... e a suo tempo Higuain. Non vedo uomini là in mezzo, forse il solo Chiellini.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Avevano ragione gli juventini 
la rosa della Juve è superiore all Atletico 
sopratutto nel centrocampo.. sostenevano che nn c era storia 
infatti Simeone ne ha tolti 2 e piazzato 2 esterni 
tanto che temeva il centrocampo della Rube  LOL 

finché ruberete i campionati nn la vincerete MAI 
come sospettavo ho visto una provinciale in europa


----------



## koti (21 Febbraio 2019)

Allegri credo sia l'allenatore più fortunato nella storia del calcio, forse sopra anche a Mancini, avendo allenato le squadre migliori possibili nei momenti migliori possibili: permettendogli di vincere scudetti in serie, contro la polveriera Inter post-Mourinho prima, e contro Napoletto e Rometta poi. In partite come queste i suoi limiti vengono fuori.


----------



## leviatano (21 Febbraio 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Allegri credo sia l'allenatore più fortunato nella storia del calcio, forse sopra anche a Mancini, avendo allenato le squadre migliori possibili nei momenti migliori possibili: permettendogli di vincere scudetti in serie, contro la polveriera Inter post-Mourinho prima, e contro Napoletto e Rometta poi. In partite come queste i suoi limiti vengono fuori.



Ma va è l'allenatore migliore d'Europa.

piglia sette fischioni dal Real, tre pere dall'Atalatanta, quattro wurstel dal Bayern, e ora due pere dell'Atletico.
sta squadra non ha la mentalità da partite secche condito tutto dalla mentalità provinciale di Allegri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2019)

Non ho visto la partita, ho letto solo oggi il risultato e ho scoperto che Allegri ha messo de sciglio titolare invece di Cancelo. 

E' vero???


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2019)

A tutti i moralisti che condannano il gesto di Simeone,premesso che l'adrenalina ti porta a certi slanci,io non lo condanno perche' fatto in faccia alla fogna torinese,anzi,poteva pure sbatterlo in faccia ad Allegri,Io sono con Simeone,sssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.
Ps:appena stato in ricevitoria a puntare forte sul passaggio turno della fogna,se passano loro io vinco,altrimenti chi se ne frega.


----------



## AndresTh98 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Quanto vale ora maraDybala (detto anche il nuovo messi) dopo la partita di ieri? 160 milioni?


----------



## Victorss (21 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te. Aldilà della non-juventinità. Gesto per me abbastanza schifosotto. Mi dà fastidio vedere Gattuso, contrariamente a quanto faceva da giocatore, comportarsi sempre con rigido perbenismo, ma vedere Simeone fare quei gesti gratuiti è altrettanto disdicevole e poco riguardoso. Per me è da condannare, e così facendo si innalza la tensione che poi porta a far sragionare i tifosi, con prevedibili conseguenze.



Io invece avrei voglia di andare stamattina da tutti gli juventini che conosco e fargli quel gesto urlando in faccia.
Il mio odio per loro è saturo e straripante ormai. Non ragiono.


----------



## Black (21 Febbraio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> A tutti i moralisti che condannano il gesto di Simeone,premesso che l'adrenalina ti porta a certi slanci,io non lo condanno perche' fatto in faccia alla fogna torinese,anzi,poteva pure sbatterlo in faccia ad Allegri,Io sono con Simeone,sssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> Ps:appena stato in ricevitoria a puntare forte sul passaggio turno della fogna,se passano loro io vinco,altrimenti chi se ne frega.



Simeone non ha fatto un bel gesto, ma contro le fogne secondo me è lecito 

che poi se si vuole parlare di educazione, Chiellini e Bonucci? per non parlare di Cristina (anche se ha la scusante del ciclo)


----------



## overlord (21 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io invece avrei voglia di andare stamattina da tutti gli juventini che conosco e fargli quel gesto urlando in faccia.
> Il mio odio per loro è saturo e straripante ormai. Non ragiono.



Applausi, solo applausi


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io invece avrei voglia di andare stamattina da tutti gli juventini che conosco e fargli quel gesto urlando in faccia.
> Il mio odio per loro è saturo e straripante ormai. Non ragiono.



Ci andiamo insieme,a bordo di un furgone scoperto,odio totale e viscerale.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io invece avrei voglia di andare stamattina da tutti gli juventini che conosco e fargli quel gesto urlando in faccia.
> Il mio odio per loro è saturo e straripante ormai. Non ragiono.



Anzitutto io aspetterei il ritorno, perché non sono sicuro che vada a finire come speriamo. Secondo me la juve di ieri era fin troppo rinunciataria, e non mi sorprenderebbe un capovolgimento.

Detto questo, il nostro odio per i bianconeri è un conto, certi gesti plateali da parte di un allenatore io li ritengo eccessivi e di cattivo gusto. Così come ritengo di cattivo gusto il comportamento di Bonucci, ma si sa. Non sto difendendo le melme. A me disturberebbe vedere certe esternazioni in un allenatore del Milan, tenuto conto dello "stile" della società, e dello status che abbiamo con Maldini e Leonardo. Mi piacerebbe vedere allenatori combattivi e determinati, ma con sobrietà e classe. Certe cose le lascerei alla tifoseria.

Comunque, ognuno ha la propria sensibilità, io ho espresso solo un mio pensiero che non deve essere per forza condiviso.


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Buongiorno, è qui che si gode?


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno, è qui che si gode?



Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu,venghino siori,venghino.


----------



## MassimoRE (21 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io invece avrei voglia di andare stamattina da tutti gli juventini che conosco e fargli quel gesto urlando in faccia.
> Il mio odio per loro è saturo e straripante ormai. Non ragiono.


Amen


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2019)

Ma l'uomo di m. sta ancora aspettando se la palla entra oppure no prima di fare la recita? Sapete se sta ancora aspettando?


----------



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2019)

Segnalo il titolo Juve in borsa perde il 13%. Ma tranquilli, ora faranno uscire la voce di un triplo colpo Isco-Mbappè-Salah


----------



## Victorss (21 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anzitutto io aspetterei il ritorno, perché non sono sicuro che vada a finire come speriamo. Secondo me la juve di ieri era fin troppo rinunciataria, e non mi sorprenderebbe un capovolgimento.
> 
> Detto questo, il nostro odio per i bianconeri è un conto, certi gesti plateali da parte di un allenatore io li ritengo eccessivi e di cattivo gusto. Così come ritengo di cattivo gusto il comportamento di Bonucci, ma si sa. Non sto difendendo le melme. A me disturberebbe vedere certe esternazioni in un allenatore del Milan, tenuto conto dello "stile" della società, e dello status che abbiamo con Maldini e Leonardo. Mi piacerebbe vedere allenatori combattivi e determinati, ma con sobrietà e classe. Certe cose le lascerei alla tifoseria.
> 
> Comunque, ognuno ha la propria sensibilità, io ho espresso solo un mio pensiero che non deve essere per forza condiviso.



Ma infatti io godo per ieri sera, so benissimo che è troppo presto per esultare. Al ritorno gli schifosi faranno una grande partita di questo sono certo.
Ad ogni modo il tuo discorso è giusto a livello sportivo ci mancherebbe, ma quando ci sono di mezzo loro per me non esiste più niente. Perdono anche le peggiori malefatte.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2019)

Ovviamente preparatevi a 20 giorni nei quali i media loro servi ci fracasseranno le balls con titoli tipo: SE PUEDE o REMUNTADA.


----------



## Giangy (21 Febbraio 2019)

Goduria! Spero che ha fine stagione, qualche top vada via, se usciranno ancora dalla Champions. Magari Alex Sandro, Pjanic, Douglas Costa, Dybala o Mandzukic. Sarebbe fantastico! Certo però, è anche vero che la prossima stagione, andranno, su gente come Sane, Mbappè, Salah. Ma per i primi due citati non penso proprio che Manchester City, PSG, mollano i migliori che hanno in rosa, chiederanno chissà quanti milioni.


----------



## Aron (21 Febbraio 2019)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Adoro Koke, lo vorrei al Milan



Da anni sponsorizzo il suo acquisto.


----------



## leviatano (21 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Segnalo il titolo Juve in borsa perde il 13%. Ma tranquilli, ora faranno uscire la voce di un triplo colpo Isco-Mbappè-Salah



Con bond da 200 milioni ancora per poter ristrutturare altro debito.


----------



## Aron (21 Febbraio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno, è qui che si gode?



Proprio qui


----------



## leviatano (21 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da anni sponsorizzo il suo acquisto.



si ma non verrà mai, è uno che è pappa ciccia con l'ambiente che potrebbe anche andare tagliare il fumo insieme alla tifoseria in tribuna.


----------



## Route66 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Riuscite per un attimo ad immaginarvi le facce di quelli di Sky se alla sera del 12/03 verso le 23 le cose sono andate in modo legale ?!


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Febbraio 2019)

La combo Simeone+sconfitta Juve credo abbia generato un orgasmo perenne nell'intertriste medio


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno, è qui che si gode?



ahhahahahahah


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Febbraio 2019)

Bisogna dire che i Gobbi non sono mai morti, soprattutto al cesso stadium, quindi andiamoci piano, ma questa non è solo una sconfitta sportiva, è molto di più. Nella serata in cui Guardiola nonostante l'inferiorità numerica ed il 2-2 continua a cercare il gol vittoria, che poi troverà, la Juve viene stuprata sotto ogni aspetto, persino sotto il potere dell'arbitraggio scandaloso ai danni dell'Atletico. Perché la squadra di Madrid è stata più forte dei gol sbagliati davanti la porta, delle traverse e dei gol annullati ingiustamente. La squadra di Simeone ieri è STATA IL CALCIO. Non quello spumeggiante e brillante, ma quello di spirito di squadra, di cuore, di grinta. Ieri è stata questo sport, quello in cui si scende in campo sempre per vincere e che non si molla mai fino alla fine. 

La Juventus di Allegri è stata tutto l'opposto. Ma è cosi anche in Italia. In Italia il 90% delle partite che gioca, le disputa contro squadre che entrano in campo già battute, che hanno paura della Juve. In più gli arbitri li aiutano ancora più che in Europa. Il restante 10% sono le squadre come l'Atalanta, che giocano, che ci provano e quando va bene vincono. Se tutte le squadre di Serie A ci provassero, la Juve arriverebbe più sfiancata a fine campionato e con molti meno punti. Magari non vincerebbe nemmeno lo scudetto, ma sicuramente avrebbe più chance di vincere la Coppa con le grandi orecchie. Sono abituati a vincere in un sistema fallato, con aiuti arbitrali e con squadre che quasi si scansano. E' normale che quando il gioco si fa duro, escono i reali valori e la reale esperienza di questa squadra che è fortissima sulla carta, ma non nei fatti. Condotta da un senza palle arrogante che è si bravo, ma non cosi tanto come si dice. D'altronde ogni valore dalle parti di Torino (sponda bianconera) è dopato da media, arbitraggi fasulli e squadre che partono già sconfitte aiutandoli a vincere in carrozza. 

A noi va bene cosi, noi godiamo, anche se non è ancora finita. Ieri ha vinto il calcio, quello vero. Quello fatto di spettacolo del City di Guardiola e quello fatto di grinta, anima, cuore e PALLE (come ha voluto far notare ieri Simeone) dell'Atletico. La Juve è l'Anticalcio in tutto e per tutto e ieri è stata a guardare chi sa giocare veramente a questo sport.


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> speriamo in un 2-0 con gol assolutamente dubbi.



complimenti


----------



## MassimoRE (21 Febbraio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Bisogna dire che i Gobbi non sono mai morti, soprattutto al cesso stadium, quindi andiamoci piano, ma questa non è solo una sconfitta sportiva, è molto di più. Nella serata in cui Guardiola nonostante l'inferiorità numerica ed il 2-2 continua a cercare il gol vittoria, che poi troverà, la Juve viene stuprata sotto ogni aspetto, persino sotto il potere dell'arbitraggio scandaloso ai danni dell'Atletico. Perché la squadra di Madrid è stata più forte dei gol sbagliati davanti la porta, delle traverse e dei gol annullati ingiustamente. La squadra di Simeone ieri è STATA IL CALCIO. Non quello spumeggiante e brillante, ma quello di spirito di squadra, di cuore, di grinta. Ieri è stata questo sport, quello in cui si scende in campo sempre per vincere e che non si molla mai fino alla fine.
> 
> La Juventus di Allegri è stata tutto l'opposto. Ma è cosi anche in Italia. In Italia il 90% delle partite che gioca, le disputa contro squadre che entrano in campo già battute, che hanno paura della Juve. In più gli arbitri li aiutano ancora più che in Europa. Il restante 10% sono le squadre come l'Atalanta, che giocano, che ci provano e quando va bene vincono. Se tutte le squadre di Serie A ci provassero, la Juve arriverebbe più sfiancata a fine campionato e con molti meno punti. Magari non vincerebbe nemmeno lo scudetto, ma sicuramente avrebbe più chance di vincere la Coppa con le grandi orecchie. Sono abituati a vincere in un sistema fallato, con aiuti arbitrali e con squadre che quasi si scansano. E' normale che quando il gioco si fa duro, escono i reali valori e la reale esperienza di questa squadra che è fortissima sulla carta, ma non nei fatti. Condotta da un senza palle arrogante che è si bravo, ma non cosi tanto come si dice. D'altronde ogni valore dalle parti di Torino (sponda bianconera) è dopato da media, arbitraggi fasulli e squadre che partono già sconfitte aiutandoli a vincere in carrozza.
> 
> A noi va bene cosi, noi godiamo, anche se non è ancora finita. Ieri ha vinto il calcio, quello vero. Quello fatto di spettacolo del City di Guardiola e quello fatto di grinta, anima, cuore e PALLE (come ha voluto far notare ieri Simeone) dell'Atletico. La Juve è l'Anticalcio in tutto e per tutto e ieri è stata a guardare chi sa giocare veramente a questo sport.


Non si potrebbe dirlo meglio. Applausi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Riuscite per un attimo ad immaginarvi le facce di quelli di Sky se alla sera del 12/03 verso le 23 le cose sono andate in modo legale ?!



io mi immagino la d'amico.
ma se dico come la immagino mi bannano e poi mi arrestano.

posso dare dei suggerimenti geometrico-meccanici:

angolo retto, cerchio, cilindro, moto lineare alternato accelerato.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anzitutto io aspetterei il ritorno, perché non sono sicuro che vada a finire come speriamo. Secondo me la juve di ieri era fin troppo rinunciataria, e non mi sorprenderebbe un capovolgimento.
> 
> Detto questo, il nostro odio per i bianconeri è un conto, certi gesti plateali da parte di un allenatore io li ritengo eccessivi e di cattivo gusto. Così come ritengo di cattivo gusto il comportamento di Bonucci, ma si sa. Non sto difendendo le melme. A me disturberebbe vedere certe esternazioni in un allenatore del Milan, tenuto conto dello "stile" della società, e dello status che abbiamo con Maldini e Leonardo. Mi piacerebbe vedere allenatori combattivi e determinati, ma con sobrietà e classe. Certe cose le lascerei alla tifoseria.
> 
> Comunque, ognuno ha la propria sensibilità, io ho espresso solo un mio pensiero che non deve essere per forza condiviso.



Mi accodo, non bisogna mai perdere un certo stile, che poi è quello che ti qualifica nel tempo agli occhi del mondo e ti permette di essere lucido sempre in ogni situazione. Il Milan è stile per cui mai e poi mai vorrei vedere certe cose in campo (la dirigenza l'ha già fatto notare al nostro allenatore in un paio di occasioni).

Detto ciò non mi sembra che a Skyfo l'Ilariona nazionale e compagni si stracciassero le vesti in questo modo quando ad evidenziare attributi di un certo calibro era il Gigi nazionale, che ha fatto il medesimo gesto in più di un'occasione, anzi era simbolo del grande "carisma" del capitano della corazzata Juve....senza vergnogna davvero.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io mi immagino la d'amico.
> ma se dico come la immagino mi bannano e poi mi arrestano.
> 
> posso dare dei suggerimenti geometrico-meccanici:
> ...



ahahahha oggi mi state facendo morire dal ridere, c'entrerà sicuro la partita, ma grazie.


----------



## Aron (21 Febbraio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> si ma non verrà mai, è uno che è pappa ciccia con l'ambiente che potrebbe anche andare tagliare il fumo insieme alla tifoseria in tribuna.



Vero anche questo. All'Atletico i giocatori mettono radici, per un motivo o per l'altro. Stessa cosa certi allenatori come Simeone.


----------



## Black (21 Febbraio 2019)

comunque al di là del giusto divertimento per la figuraccia dei gobbi (sotto tutti gli aspetti), occhio al ritorno. Certo l'Atletico è squadra molto ostica, e probabilmente una delle peggiori alle quali dover rimontare 2 gol. Probabilmente era più facile ipotizzare una rimonta contro Real o Barcellona, ma comunque mai dire mai


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> comunque al di là del giusto divertimento per la figuraccia dei gobbi (sotto tutti gli aspetti), occhio al ritorno. Certo l'Atletico è squadra molto ostica, e probabilmente una delle peggiori alle quali dover rimontare 2 gol. Probabilmente era più facile ipotizzare una rimonta contro Real o Barcellona, ma comunque mai dire mai



Se l'atletico gioca come ieri non si tratta di avere davanti una squadra più ostica ma semplicemente una squadra più forte. 
In difesa non ha concesso, a centrocampo ha controllato, in attacco ne faceva 6... 
Anche la juve giocasse bene non potrebbe rimontare due goal ad una squadra così. Dipende dagli uomini di Simeone ora. La vecchia signora ha bisogno di un errore loro.


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Febbraio 2019)

Questa Juve non ha nemmeno un fuoriclasse, ovvero uno dei primi tre o quattro al mondo nel proprio ruolo di competenza (nemmeno Ronaldo lo è piu, non prendiamoci in giro), quando invece nel 2014 ne aveva quattro o cinque (Buffon, Chiellini più giovane, Bonucci più giovane, Pirlo, Pogba, più i quasi fuoriclasse Vidal e Tevez). 
Non si capisce l'hype col quale si accoglieva la loro stagione e la presunta marcia trionfale che si pronosticava in Champions. Magari vinceranno 4-0 al ritorno, ma per me non sono nemmeno tra le prime sette o otto d'Europa: spompati, sopravvalutati ed orrendi a vedersi.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Questa Juve non ha nemmeno un fuoriclasse, ovvero uno dei primi tre o quattro al mondo nel proprio ruolo di competenza (nemmeno Ronaldo lo è piu, non prendiamoci in giro), quando invece nel 2014 ne aveva quattro o cinque (Buffon, Chiellini più giovane, Bonucci più giovane, Pirlo, Pogba, più i quasi fuoriclasse Vidal e Tevez).
> Non si capisce l'hype col quale si accoglieva la loro stagione e la presunta marcia trionfale che si pronosticava in Champions. Magari vinceranno 4-0 al ritorno, ma per me non sono nemmeno tra le prime sette o otto d'Europa: spompati, sopravvalutati ed orrendi a vedersi.



Chiellini lo è. E Ronaldo è ancora nella top 4, dai


----------



## Victorss (21 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Chiellini lo è. E Ronaldo è ancora nella top 4, dai



Chiellini è forte ma è sopravvalutato. Tra i gobbi ne parlano mettendolo a confronto di mostri sacri come Cannavaro, Nesta, Stam..io non ho mai visto difensori di un certo calibro fare partite come quella di ieri sera o come alcune che il gorilla ha fatto con la nazionale.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Chiellini lo è. E Ronaldo è ancora nella top 4, dai



grande rispetto per entrambi, ma ne hanno 34 per uno, uno reduce da un infortunio, l'altro per motivi politico/televisivi non ha mai saltato una partita. Vedi tu.


----------



## Black (21 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Chiellini è forte ma è sopravvalutato. Tra i gobbi ne parlano mettendolo a confronto di mostri sacri come Cannavaro, Nesta, Stam..io non ho mai visto difensori di un certo calibro fare partite come quella di ieri sera o come alcune che il gorilla ha fatto con la nazionale.



più che altro Chiellini fa il gigante in serie A, dove gli arbitri gli permettono di tutto. In Europa è un pò diverso


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Chiellini è forte ma è sopravvalutato. Tra i gobbi ne parlano mettendolo a confronto di mostri sacri come Cannavaro, Nesta, Stam..io non ho mai visto difensori di un certo calibro fare partite come quella di ieri sera o come alcune che il gorilla ha fatto con la nazionale.


soprattutto non ha un quarto del piede e dell'intelligenza calcistica di quelli che hai citato. La BBC funzionava come un orologio vista nel suo complesso (con buffon alle spalle, fra l'altro), nessuno dei singoli interpreti è mai stato un fenomeno.


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Chiellini è forte ma è sopravvalutato. Tra i gobbi ne parlano mettendolo a confronto di mostri sacri come Cannavaro, Nesta, Stam..io non ho mai visto difensori di un certo calibro fare partite come quella di ieri sera o come alcune che il gorilla ha fatto con la nazionale.



Ripeto sempre che chiellini vorrei vederlo in un contesto diverso dalla serie A in cui è super protetto. Puntualmente quando gioca dai confini italici viene uccellato


----------



## Dell'erba (21 Febbraio 2019)

Dopo aver lasciato sfogo agli sfottò, sacrosanti e meritati beninteso, volevo proporre un'analisi della situazione.
Il ciclo di Allegri, come detto spesso, si è sostanzialmente esaurito﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ quella maledetta sera del 3 giugno 2017 in terra gallese. Quella è stata l'ultima stagione, insieme alle due precedenti, dove si è concretamente vista la m﻿ano dell'allenatore, la sua voglia di sperimentare e di non ada﻿giarsi al piattume tirando fuori il coniglio dal cilindro (vedi i passaggi al 4-3-1-2 il primo anno, al 4-2-3-1 a gennaio '17), il tutto traducendosi in campo con ﻿una Juve europea coraggiosa e di forte personalità.
Quello dell'ultimo anno e mezzo è sembrato un trascinarsi, probabilmente anche per mancanza di reali alternative sia per la nostra società che per lui (anche se quest'anno, a pensare che due come Ancelotti e Zidane erano a piedi...), con una regressione dei contenuti tecnici e tattici proposti piuttosto inquietante ed una improvvisa svolta speculativa di cui si fa fatica a trarre l'origine.
Lo scorso anno adducevo le difficoltà della squadra a proporre un tipo di calcio più autoritario in parte alla perdita di due registi difensivi come Alves e Bonucci, in altra parte alla mancanza di una diga di centrocampo in grado di dare respiro al reparto, e infine ad un ambiente emotivamente svuotato dopo la stagione precedente e relativo epilogo. 
Quest'anno mi sembra si siano andate a colmare tutte le lacune ritornando ad avere i due registi difensivi, prendendo un frangiflutti ideale per permettere alla squadra di alzarsi di più, e per finire dando una scossa elettrica violenta all'ambiente con l'acquisto del miglior attaccante al mondo.
Ed infatti le premesse delle prime settimane erano buone, in campo si vedeva una Juve ariosa, con un atteggiamento propositivo, recupero palla sempre alto, a me è sembrato che fino ad ottobre giocassimo davvero bene e soprattutto con un'autorità mai conosciuta in questi anni, toccando l'apice col doppio Juve-Manchester.
Quello che è successo subito dopo quella partita, francamente, è un mistero. Non so se in maniera voluta o meno, ma di colpo siamo ritornati la Juventus asfittica del 2017-2018.
Rimane il fatto che quanto visto ieri è stato uno spettacolo inqualificabile. Si è sempre detto che con l'Atletico non sarebbe stato uno scandalo uscire ma, nel caso, sarebbe contato soprattutto il come. Bene, è stato disastroso, per non dire altro. Ritmi da amichevole, totale incapacità di fare tre passaggi filati sotto la pressione dell'avversario (problema che ci portiamo dietro ormai da non so quanto ma al quale non si vuole porre rimedio), ma soprattutto atteggiamento totalmente contrario a quelli che erano stati i propositi della vigilia ("bisogna segnare due gol"), e anche dopo in conferenza stampa, se mi vieni a dire che per giocare contro squadre come l'Atletico devi puntare su velocità e tecnica e poi mi preferisci uno da compitino come De Sciglio ad un facilitatore di gioco come Cancelo, beh, sono autorizzato a pensare che mi stai prendendo per il cu*o e lo stai facendo pure in modo plateale.
Ma la partita di ieri è stata il culmine di una serie di equivoci tecnici e tattici che prima o poi avrebbero dovuto sfociare nella naturale di conseguenza di essere attaccati al muro alla prima vera occasione: 
- Dybala "tuttocampista" del quale solo Allegri e quegli altri due scienziati che gli vanno dietro di Paratici e Nedvěd sono convinti che possa essere "il migliore al mondo in quel ruolo" (cit.) quando è una roba vergognosa e umiliante per noi e per lui;
- un modulo che io personalmente, senza voler peccare di presunzione, vado dicendo da tre mesi che è inadeguato agli uomini che abbiamo, perché siamo ancora gli unici ****oni che nel 2019 ancora non capiscono che nel calcio ad alto livello le mezz'ali di costruzione che ti facilitano il gioco e l'uscita sono fondamentali, invece noi ci presentiamo ancora con due centrocampisti su tre specializzati nel rompere il gioco, ditemi voi se è ammissibile proporre una mediana a tre di questo tipo, e poi ci stiamo a chiedere come mai facciamo tanta fatica ad uscire dal pressing contro chiunque lo sappia un minimo fare. Il primo anno di Allegri ci presentavamo con Marchisio play e Pirlo-Pogba mezz'ali di costruzione, PIRLO-POGBA. E infatti si comandava il gioco contro il Real in semifinale di Champions. Ma tutto tutto dobbiamo dire? Non hai di queste mezz'ali? Bene, anzi male, però hai esterni fortissimi, hai preso un giocatore (Can) che è tagliato su misura per fare lo schermo in una mediana a due e la "spalla" a Pjanić, cosa aspetti a cambiare? Non parliamo poi di quell'altro equivoco di playmaker che è proprio il bosniaco, altro "mostro" generato da Massimiliano quando è sempre stato lapalissiano che non è minimamente tagliato per quel ruolo (non verticalizza MAI, perde una quantità di palloni vergognosa per essere colui che ha il compito di smistare il gioco) ma è sempre stato un trequartista o tuttalpiù può fare il metodista proprio in una diga a due lasciando i compiti di regia agli esterni.
Per il ritorno ho speranze sotto lo zero, anche perché noi un gol che sia uno lo prendiamo matematicamente, passiamo per la miglior difesa del mondo quando in realtà sono anni in Europa che veniamo sistematicamente fregati come polli beccando gol uno peggiore dell'altro, non ho alcun minimo dubbio che agli spagnoli anche al ritorno basterà una mischia qualsiasi per far accadere qualcosa, quindi significa partire per farne 4. Alla squadra con la miglior fase difensiva al mondo (la loro si, realmente, non a chiacchiere). Follia pura e ancora più folle chi ci crede anche.
Non resta che prendere atto di un fallimento stagionale di enormi proporzioni, perché non dimentichiamo che prima di ieri siamo usciti in modo indecoroso pure dalla coppa che per 4 anni di fila avevamo vinto (ah proposito, non doveva essere un test per l'Atletico, Max? Lezione imparata a memoria, devo dire...). Cristiano Ronaldo e un mercato senza badare minimamente al portafoglio per vincere di fatto meno di﻿ quanto abbiamo vinto gli ultimi anni.
Spiace, ma quando succede questo è giusto e sacrosanto che si individuano responsabili e si faccian﻿o﻿﻿﻿ le dovute valutazioni a giugno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Questa Juve non ha nemmeno un fuoriclasse, ovvero uno dei primi tre o quattro al mondo nel proprio ruolo di competenza (nemmeno Ronaldo lo è piu, non prendiamoci in giro), quando invece nel 2014 ne aveva quattro o cinque (Buffon, Chiellini più giovane, Bonucci più giovane, Pirlo, Pogba, più i quasi fuoriclasse Vidal e Tevez).
> Non si capisce l'hype col quale si accoglieva la loro stagione e la presunta marcia trionfale che si pronosticava in Champions. Magari vinceranno 4-0 al ritorno, ma per me non sono nemmeno tra le prime sette o otto d'Europa: spompati, sopravvalutati ed orrendi a vedersi.



io aspetto a commentare.
vorrei solo dire che penso che chiellini e bonucci siano mooooooooolto sopravvalutati.

se bonucci ha perso la magnifica aura dei giornalai perchè è venuto al milan, chiellini non l'ha persa. ma fateci caso.... se esce dall'italia è una sciagura.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque meno male che c'era Ronaldo, senza il suo auto gol sarebbe finita solo 1-0 per l'Atletico.


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque meno male che c'era Ronaldo, senza il suo auto gol sarebbe finita solo 1-0 per l'Atletico.



Vero, palla che sarebbe andata tranquillamente a centro area.. Vabè succede, quello che non deve succedere è sparire completamente dalla partita come ha fatto ieri sera


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Dopo aver lasciato sfogo agli sfottò, sacrosanti e meritati beninteso, volevo proporre un'analisi della situazione.
> Il ciclo di Allegri, come detto spesso, si è sostanzialmente esaurito﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ quella maledetta sera del 3 giugno 2017 in terra gallese. Quella è stata l'ultima stagione, insieme alle due precedenti, dove si è concretamente vista la m﻿ano dell'allenatore, la sua voglia di sperimentare e di non ada﻿giarsi al piattume tirando fuori il coniglio dal cilindro (vedi i passaggi al 4-3-1-2 il primo anno, al 4-2-3-1 a gennaio '17), il tutto traducendosi in campo con ﻿una Juve europea coraggiosa e di forte personalità.
> Quello dell'ultimo anno e mezzo è sembrato un trascinarsi, probabilmente anche per mancanza di reali alternative sia per la nostra società che per lui (anche se quest'anno, a pensare che due come Ancelotti e Zidane erano a piedi...), con una regressione dei contenuti tecnici e tattici proposti piuttosto inquietante ed una improvvisa svolta speculativa di cui si fa fatica a trarre l'origine.
> Lo scorso anno adducevo le difficoltà della squadra a proporre un tipo di calcio più autoritario in parte alla perdita di due registi difensivi come Alves e Bonucci, in altra parte alla mancanza di una diga di centrocampo in grado di dare respiro al reparto, e infine ad un ambiente emotivamente svuotato dopo la stagione precedente e relativo epilogo.
> ...



Guarda, quello che dici è sostanzialmente giusto. Mettendo da una parte sfottò, e guardando solo il lato tecnico, a me verrebbe da sintetizzare in questi punti:

1) Pjanic non è adatto ad alti livelli. Non sa fare il regista come si deve, e uno come Pirlo gli è a distanze galattiche. Non è impositivo e non trasmette sicurezza. In poche parole, non è da squadra vincitrice di una CL.

2) Manca una vera punta.

3) E' stato un errore madornale riprendere Bonucci. Quel poco di difesa che fa, la fa esclusivamente per fisico e vicinanza di Chiellini. Non sa marcare e non ha una personalità opportuna. Tutto al contrario di quanto vorrebbe far credere. La scenetta in area di ieri sera la dice lunga su come interpreta il ruolo.

4) Motivazione meno tecnica. Stravincere in Italia è controproducente. Ti abitua ad autoconsiderarti forte. Se la squadra fosse veramente forte, dovreste far giocare tutte le partite di campionato con metà squadra primavera, con il doppio beneficio di far crescere anche i giovani, oltre ad asserbare le energie di quelli più navigati per le occasioni importanti.

5) In ultimo, non si compra Ronaldo a 33 anni per la vincere la CL. E' come se un mediocre pilota, ma pieno di soldi, si compra una Ferrari. Non funziona così. Perché magari ti ammazzi. Prima devi imparare a guidare meglio, e quindi vinci anche con una macchina più scarsa. Non so se mi spiego.

Detto questo, secondo me, e non sto sfottendo o girando il coltello nella piaga, manca proprio la cultura. Mi sembra che la rincorsa alla CL venga vissuta con uno spirito abbastanza lontano dall'entusiasmo o la positività. E' diventata per voi una malattia, che fa mancare lucidità, e che poi porta a questi risultati.

Il tutto al netto della partita di ritorno, che secondo me lascia ancora aperto il confronto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Dopo aver lasciato sfogo agli sfottò, sacrosanti e meritati beninteso, volevo proporre un'analisi della situazione.
> Il ciclo di Allegri, come detto spesso, si è sostanzialmente esaurito﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ quella maledetta sera del 3 giugno 2017 in terra gallese. Quella è stata l'ultima stagione, insieme alle due precedenti, dove si è concretamente vista la m﻿ano dell'allenatore, la sua voglia di sperimentare e di non ada﻿giarsi al piattume tirando fuori il coniglio dal cilindro (vedi i passaggi al 4-3-1-2 il primo anno, al 4-2-3-1 a gennaio '17), il tutto traducendosi in campo con ﻿una Juve europea coraggiosa e di forte personalità.
> Quello dell'ultimo anno e mezzo è sembrato un trascinarsi, probabilmente anche per mancanza di reali alternative sia per la nostra società che per lui (anche se quest'anno, a pensare che due come Ancelotti e Zidane erano a piedi...), con una regressione dei contenuti tecnici e tattici proposti piuttosto inquietante ed una improvvisa svolta speculativa di cui si fa fatica a trarre l'origine.
> Lo scorso anno adducevo le difficoltà della squadra a proporre un tipo di calcio più autoritario in parte alla perdita di due registi difensivi come Alves e Bonucci, in altra parte alla mancanza di una diga di centrocampo in grado di dare respiro al reparto, e infine ad un ambiente emotivamente svuotato dopo la stagione precedente e relativo epilogo.
> ...



pensi ch e l'addio di marotta sia dovuto al cambiamento del tipo di mercato che la juve ha voluto fare? e come lo giudichi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pensi ch e l'addio di marotta sia dovuto al cambiamento del tipo di mercato che la juve ha voluto fare? e come lo giudichi?



Marotta è andato via perché contrario all'acquisto di Ronaldo.


----------



## Dell'erba (21 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, quello che dici è sostanzialmente giusto. Mettendo da una parte sfottò, e guardando solo il lato tecnico, a me verrebbe da sintetizzare in questi punti:
> 
> 1) Pjanic non è adatto ad alti livelli. Non sa fare il regista come si deve, e uno come Pirlo gli è a distanze galattiche. Non è impositivo e non trasmette sicurezza. In poche parole, non è da squadra vincitrice di una CL.
> 
> ...



1) sono d'accordo, infatti per me con ramsey, lui deve partire per prendere un altro cc di alto livello. Secondp me lui è più di quello che fa vedere, in quel ruolo chiaramente non suo. Avere i piedi buoni non vuol dire saper fare il regista, sennò anche pogba è un regista, ma naturalmente non è così. Ripeto, può partire tranquillamente per un altro forte cc.

2)Ni, mandzukic in forma è una sorta di benzema, quando come ieri non lo è però è totalmente deleterio. Naturalmente data la carta d'identità, una punta servirà di certo.

3) io bonucci non lo disdegno, credo però che sia stato preso proprio per il motivo che dicevo prima, mancanza di alternative per la creazione di gioco, lui essendo un regista difensivo, aiutava in questo. Certo né lui né chiellini sono Sergio Ramos, compresa soprattutto la leadership.

4)io penso che la squadra sia veramente forte. Il campionato italiano diventa poco allenante nel momento in cui vinci.giocando di mer°a, ti fa adagiare a ritmi da dopolavoro, cosa che in italia difatti hanno tutti ed in europa fanno un altro sport.

6) a cristiano non ho granché da imputare, anche ieri ha fatto grandi scatti che non riuscivano.a.stargli dietro. Forse come dice qualcuno, lui è stato la ciliegina di una torta che però è rimasta incompleta.

Sul ritorno la sperNz c'è, ma bassa. Col 2-1 sarebbe stato di molto diverso, pensare di fargliene due e non subire ee dura. Io penso faremo una grande partita, magari.vinceremo pure, ma alla fine usciremo. Si andrà alla bersagliera come a madrid lo scorso anno.


----------



## Dell'erba (21 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pensi ch e l'addio di marotta sia dovuto al cambiamento del tipo di mercato che la juve ha voluto fare? e come lo giudichi?



Mah difficile ancora da dire. Paratici ha davanti un bel banco di prova in estate. Primo mercato da solo, qualche gatta da pelare, ruoli che necessitano di top e finanze non infinite.

Per ora si vede la miglior "dialettica" di marotta detta dall'esperienza e di contro un po' l'ingenuità di paratici davanti ai microfoni, ma vabe imparerà.

Penso marotta ed il suo modus operandi e cogitandi fossero ormai obsoleti o quanto meno limitati per il livello e la dimensione raggiunto dalla Juventus, era un addio quindi fisiologico, secondo me. Probabilmente dietro c'è altro, non so quanto possa aver inficiato il mercato.


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Non puoi vincere con De Sciglio in campo.
End Post.


----------



## Dell'erba (21 Febbraio 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Non puoi vincere con De Sciglio in campo.
> End Post.



Già


----------



## leviatano (21 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vero anche questo. All'Atletico i giocatori mettono radici, per un motivo o per l'altro. Stessa cosa certi allenatori come Simeone.



Io mi prenderei Gimenez, più fattibile (costo umano per adesso) e per me sarà uno dei migliori difensori al mondo nei prossimi anni se non che lo è già adesso.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2019)

Come dico da agosto : con cr7 in campo si gioca per vincere e per dominare il gioco, tutti concetti estranei ad allegri.
Per max il calcio ideale è quello che poggia le sue convinzioni su basso profilo, difesa e contropiede e uno sturaro in campo che non si disdegna mai.
Questo doveva essere l'anno della svolta sul piano del gioco, l'anno coi due terzini che spingono e giocano e invece nel momento fatidico mister allegri rispolvera de sciglio e panchina cancelo.
Incorreggibile.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Febbraio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Già



Apparte gli sfottò... Lo chiedo a te perché sei juventino: Ma Douglas Costa che ha fatto di male per non giocare titolare? È infortunato? Perché il stravedo per lui. Per me è un fenomeno assurdo. Era il giocatore da inserire ieri, avrebbe spaccato in due la partita con i suoi dribbling. 

Secondo te con lui e cancelo in campo come sarebbe andata?


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io mi immagino la d'amico.
> ma se dico come la immagino mi bannano e poi mi arrestano.
> 
> posso dare dei suggerimenti geometrico-meccanici:
> ...



Ahahahahahahah mi hai steso


----------



## Route66 (21 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io mi immagino la d'amico.
> ma se dico come la immagino mi bannano e poi mi arrestano.
> 
> posso dare dei suggerimenti geometrico-meccanici:
> ...



Ok aspetta.... disegnato sul cad..... Ok ho capito


----------



## leviatano (21 Febbraio 2019)

Per me la Juventus, doveva cambiare rotta già da dopo Cardiff, Allegri era ormai svuotato e penso anche la squadra, se vuoi rigenerare un gruppo devi cambiare la guida, casi a parte speciali come Simeone dove quasi tutti gli anni o vince qualcosa o ci arriva a vincere qualcosa.
L'aver speso 100 milioni per Ronaldo non ti fa più figo di tutti gli altri, ricordiamo che nell'intervista di Paratici, lui disse proprio chiaramente "non siamo stati noi a cercarlo ma ce l'ha offerto Mendes", per tutti quei soldi io avrei investito pesantemente in altri reparti, come ad esempio il centrocampo, se non hai il centrocampo veloce, tecnico e con la strappanza in Europa non vinci nulla.
Bisognava cambiare allenatore, ma è sempre la solita domanda: chi prendevano?. i migliori allenatori europei li devi pagare almeno più di 10 milioni l'anno. andare a prendere uno in erba e iniziare un nuovo ciclo con giovani promettenti? poteva essere una soluzione, ma dipende dalla società che cosa ha in mente. perchè voi siete l'emblema della crème per adesso del campionato italiano, il problema è che la filosofia del calcio italiano che proponete al di fuori dei confini nazionali, è antistorico, chi dice che Allegri e Simeone fanno lo stesso calcio, non ha mai visto una partita dell'Atletico, fa pressing a tutto campo, due tre tocchi e sono già nell'area avversaria, a volte impostano il baricentro alto.
Ci vuole proprio una rivoluzione culturale del movimento per poter ambire ai grandi traguardi internazionali, come vedete tutte le squadre italiane da circa un ventennio prendono calci in faccia da tutti.
I 13 punti di vantaggio in campionato e poi te la prendi in saccoccia nella partita secca è sintomo di una mentalità che va bene per le lunghe sfide come il campionato ma non per le partite secche dove c'è bisogno anche di caratura caratteriale: Pjanic non è un leader, Bentacour è uno spaesato, Matuidi con tutto il bene che ci mette la strappanza ma non è un leader. gli unici leader di questa squadra sono Ronaldo e Chiellini, il resto sono gente che non sa cosa vuol dire veramente metterci gli attributi come la gif di Simeone.
Paratici, il prossimo mercato come giustamente si dice qua dentro, avrà una bella patata bollente in mano, perchè se esci, non pensate che sarà un mercato di balocchi gobbi, ma bensì ben conservativo per il budget che si posto di investire sul portoghese. soprattutto dovrà capire che deve ringiovanire una squadra in alcuni punti come la difesa e il centrocampo, comprare un 9 perchè non lo avete e capire se quelli che avete comprato adesso i vari Perin, Bernardeschi, Spinazzola, Rugani siano giusti o vadano venduti.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Per me la Juventus, doveva cambiare rotta già da dopo Cardiff, Allegri era ormai svuotato e penso anche la squadra, se vuoi rigenerare un gruppo devi cambiare la guida, casi a parte speciali come Simeone dove quasi tutti gli anni o vince qualcosa o ci arriva a vincere qualcosa.
> L'aver speso 100 milioni per Ronaldo non ti fa più figo di tutti gli altri, ricordiamo che nell'intervista di Paratici, lui disse proprio chiaramente "non siamo stati noi a cercarlo ma ce l'ha offerto Mendes", per tutti quei soldi io avrei investito pesantemente in altri reparti, come ad esempio il centrocampo, se non hai il centrocampo veloce, tecnico e con la strappanza in Europa non vinci nulla.
> Bisognava cambiare allenatore, ma è sempre la solita domanda: chi prendevano?. i migliori allenatori europei li devi pagare almeno più di 10 milioni l'anno. andare a prendere uno in erba e iniziare un nuovo ciclo con giovani promettenti? poteva essere una soluzione, ma dipende dalla società che cosa ha in mente. perchè voi siete l'emblema della crème per adesso del campionato italiano, il problema è che la filosofia del calcio italiano che proponete al di fuori dei confini nazionali, è antistorico, chi dice che Allegri e Simeone fanno lo stesso calcio, non ha mai visto una partita dell'Atletico, fa pressing a tutto campo, due tre tocchi e sono già nell'area avversaria, a volte impostano il baricentro alto.
> Ci vuole proprio una rivoluzione culturale del movimento per poter ambire ai grandi traguardi internazionali, come vedete tutte le squadre italiane da circa un ventennio prendono calci in faccia da tutti.
> ...



C'è ancora il ritorno. L'anno scorso manca poco recuperano un 3-0 al Bernabeu... sbaglia chi da la Juve per spacciata.

Per il resto, continuo a pensare che si pentiranno della follia CR7 e più prima che poi dovranno sacrificare Dybala, a meno che con la loro mafia non continuino a fare plusvalenze farlocche coi presidenti burattini della serie A.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come dico da agosto : con cr7 in campo si gioca per vincere e per dominare il gioco, tutti concetti estranei ad allegri.
> Per max il calcio ideale è quello che poggia le sue convinzioni su basso profilo, difesa e contropiede e uno sturaro in campo che non si disdegna mai.
> Questo doveva essere l'anno della svolta sul piano del gioco, l'anno coi due terzini che spingono e giocano e invece nel momento fatidico mister allegri rispolvera de sciglio e panchina cancelo.
> Incorreggibile.



guarda ero molto curioso di vedere l'equivoco tattico che avrebbe portato cristina.
non ero convinto che allegri giocasse per metterlo in condizioni di fare bene come al real. tutti avanti e gol a grappoli.
invece mi ha stupito, subito col chievo prima partita tutti offensivi.

hanno rischiato di perderla.

è tornato subito indietro... guarda io non lo so ci vorrebbe la riprova, ma non sono tanto sicuro di tutte le critiche che gli arrivano. per me se giochi troppo spumeggiante con sti giocatori, becchi delle gran batoste. poi non lo so...


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Apparte gli sfottò... Lo chiedo a te perché sei juventino: Ma Douglas Costa che ha fatto di male per non giocare titolare? È infortunato? Perché il stravedo per lui. Per me è un fenomeno assurdo. Era il giocatore da inserire ieri, avrebbe spaccato in due la partita con i suoi dribbling.
> 
> Secondo te con lui e cancelo in campo come sarebbe andata?



cristiano ti condiziona. lui non copre quindi gli altri devono coprire anche per lui. da qui costa sparisce dai radar, secondo me


----------



## Dell'erba (21 Febbraio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Apparte gli sfottò... Lo chiedo a te perché sei juventino: Ma Douglas Costa che ha fatto di male per non giocare titolare? È infortunato? Perché il stravedo per lui. Per me è un fenomeno assurdo. Era il giocatore da inserire ieri, avrebbe spaccato in due la partita con i suoi dribbling.
> 
> Secondo te con lui e cancelo in campo come sarebbe andata?



Se non sbaglio non era nemmeno convocato, sta rientrando dall'infortunio. Sono d'accordo sulla tua valutazione sul giocatore, salta l'uomo con facilità disarmante, unica pecca è l'incostanza un po' brasilera.

Non saprei come sarebbe andata, forse meglio, forse uguale. Il problema è l'atteggiamento, se l'anno scorso dopo una sconfitta mi avessi detto "se ci fosse stato.Ronaldo come pensi sarebbe andata?" Io ti.avrei detto che avremmo.vinto.

Ora abbiamo anche Ronaldo, ma se l'atteggiamento imposto dall'allenatore è sparagnino, speculatore, non propositivo, dedito all'improvvisazione, beh puoi avere ronaldo.e.messi insieme, le.prendi.

Lasciare fuori cancelo, uno dei migliori terzini dx in circolazione, se non il migliore, è stato.chiaramente delittuoso. 

Voleva qualcuno che cambiasse la partita in corso. Ma perché se si iniziasse a giocare per vincere sin da subito no? Dobbiamo trascinarci per.forza fino al settantesimo e poi speriamo qualcuno inventi qualcosa?!

Molta amarezza, perché la squadra è molto forte, sicuramente superiore all'atletico negli uomini e, secondo me, una delle prime 3 come rosa.


----------

